# [ic] nameless II: the seventh from seven



## doghead (Mar 10, 2004)

Morning comes and you are rudely ejected from beds and bundled into armour and gear. Its dark outside and even with the battered old lanterns, not much brighter inside. With the all too obvious exception of Cromwell, who seems to move with an almost etheral grace, you stumble around the unfamilier place struggling to pull on the unfamilier armour and gear in the dim yellow light. Finally you get everything together and stumble out into the cold pre-dawn light. You've only spent one night in the barracks, but are glad to be leaving them. But if you think you feel sore and bruised from yesterday's exertions, wait until tomorrow.

There is a quick breakfast of steaming hot thick spicy chicken and vegetable soup, bread and bitter tea. For which you are immensely gratefull. Joining you is the Sergeant, who tucks into his soup and bread with great gusto. 

"A soldier should eat as if each meal is going to be his last," he says with great relish, waving his spoon around for emphasis. "Unless of course he knows that there is a good chance it will be his last, in which case he wants an empty stomach."

In front of him is a satchel and a rolled up map. But he waits till all have finished before he unrolls the map, using various utensils as weights, and begins.

"You march out this morning. You will head east til you get to the village of Trolgill. Then you will strike north to Killingtom. All in all about a hundred or so miles; 4 days marching. 

"You are to deliver these letters to each of the villages you pass through. There is one for each of them. Inform any farms along the way of the way of the presence of goblins in the East Forest. But do not stray too far from the path. Let the locals spread warning to farms out of your way. Once you get to Killingtom, you are to report to Sergeant Dobbels. You will reinforce the garrison there until further orders.

"Corporal Cromwell. I expect a hour of drills with weapons each day.

"Any questions anyone?"


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2004)

Hewik is not sure of what is the best way to react, so he follows the orders and don't ask any question...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 10, 2004)

_Bugger this, it smells even worse then yesterday. Let's see... Yep, this strap goes here, that goes there. Aaah , just as I thought. It rubs on exactly the same places. And they're allready red. Just great._

Gingerly Nate walks around, cursing under his breath. He's used to getting up early, but he hasn't felt this bad since the morning after harvestfeast.

_At least I had some good reason to feel bad then._

He greedily wolfs down breakfast, used to Mrs Hurdan's homecoocking, wich was exactly what a growing lad and a blacksmith need at 6 am : eggs, bacon and a lonely vitamin hidden in an overbaked tomatoe. Spicy chicken and a vegetable soup make for a nice change.

He then starts packing his backpack, wincing as he puts it on. _And there I was thinking I couldn't possibly hurt more._


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

"Yes sir."  That would be Cromwell's only response to the sargeant's orders, but he remembers something.  "Requesting permission to speak, sir."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Oscar will help the others with thier armor. He having been trained in armor and weapons from an early age. "Corporal Cromwell Sir? If need be I have enough training myself to aid you in sparing with the others." Oscar salutes Cromwell as he would any higher ranking officer.

ooc: Oscar doesn't change much I'll have him reposted soon as I can.


----------



## doghead (Mar 11, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Yes sir."  That would be Cromwell's only response to the sargeant's orders, but he remembers something.  "Requesting permission to speak, sir."



 "Yes of course Cromwell. What's on your mind?"


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

Sadoloth dawns his leather armor and buckles his short sword to his side, the weigth strange and unbalanced.  He sighs, still unsure of why he is taking up arms when he should be protecting his forest. _I am protecting my forest_, the thought crosses his mind, but there is a deeper something to it, a something that he has yet to unravel.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 11, 2004)

"Just requesting some clarification, sir.  Who is in charge of this mission?"  _This will make me rest easier ordering Oscar about, if it is I, and perhaps give Lisa less cause to complain._



			
				Oscar said:
			
		

> "Corporal Cromwell Sir? If need be I have enough training myself to aid you in sparing with the others." Oscar salutes Cromwell as he would any higher ranking officer.




Cromwell smiles.  "Certainly.  Thank you for the offer."  For starting exercises, Cromwell will lead them first in a few basic exercises on maintaining equipment, stressing the importance of keeping your gear in working order.  He will then break out the wooden sparring weapons and pair the people off, working with each group in sucsession- Hewik and Sadoloth, Oscar and Lisa, and himself and Nate.  He rotates the groups periodically, more explaining than apologizing the to the halflings, if asked- "You may fight something bigger than goblins someday, and they need practice fighting something smaller."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 11, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "For starting exercises, Cromwell will lead them first in a few basic exercises on maintaining equipment, stressing the importance of keeping your gear in working order.



Nate tries to pretend to listen attentively, not wanting to embarres Cromwell in front of the sarge. _Yeah right, telling a blacksmith how to maintain equipment, kinda like telling your grandfather how to shear sheep._

When squared off against Cromwell, he'll try to do his best, when squared off against someone perceived as "weaker" (Lisa or the halflings) he'll do his best not to hurt anyone, and he'll try his best to hide this.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 11, 2004)

Oscar spars with everyone equaly. He will not hurt them but they will know that they have been in a fight. "I'm sorry if I have been rough. but you will not learn to survive if I am easy on you." As soon as he says that he thinks about how much he sounds like his Uncle. He will also _assuming he has Cromwell's permission _ start teaching the smaller ones and Lisa the art of Fencing. (IE.. Weapon Finesse)


----------



## Velmont (Mar 11, 2004)

Finish most of the time on his back during the training, Hewik stand up and try again. He has no fun of all of that, but he continue to train, but with no hearth.


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Just requesting some clarification, sir.  Who is in charge of this mission?"




"The ranking Guardman. Right now thats me. On the road it will be you. Once you reach Killingtom, the Seventh will be under the command of Sergeant Dobbels."

For a moment, the Sergeant looks like he is about to add something. But nothing is forthcoming.


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

As far as Lisa is concerned, the boys have had long enough to learn not to go easy on her because she is a girl. _If they are to asinine to have done so ..._

Lisa ruthlessly exploits any openings that Nate, Oscar, Archer or Cromwell offer her. Its more than likely that, unless they watch themselves, they will end up the worse for the encounter. Especially if it is with quarterstaff.

She does, however, pay close attention whenever any of the others have something to suggest. Archer and Hewik can be particulary slippery buggers to catch, Nate can lay some hurting on you that brute strength alone doesn't account for, and Oscar is more dangerous with that rapier of his than a skinny runt like him has any right to be. And Lisa wants to know how it is done.

ooc: I wonder how things would go in a match-up? Tempting ...


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 12, 2004)

"If you wanna hit something really hard, without really caring where exactly you hit it, use your legs, not your arms. ....  STOP KICKING ME. What I mean is, use your legs to push against the ground... NO... DONT JUMP. Use your legs to center yourself , and in one flowing motion let the force from your legs carry over to your arms and then your weapon. Yep that's it. OUCH, COULD YOU PLEASE NOT DO THAT. thank ypou, practice it on a tree or something, they don't bruise that easily, Lisa."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 12, 2004)

Sadoloth tries his best to keep his feral instincts in check during the training excercises. He doestn't want to hurt anybody. _I feel like a caged treerat with these weapons, and this armor is way too restrictive_ he thinks to himself.  Halway through the training excercises, he realizes that the sword is not really for him, that he misses his staff and the feel of the wind that washes over him from the spinning of it. The armor, he will get used to. 

After dropping his sword, tripping over his scabbard, and generally making a fool of himself, he tosses the sword away amidst looks of derision, and grabs for his staff.  "Forget the sword, Cromwell, I would kill myself with it, or get one of you killed for lack of skill.  NOW Cromwell, lets spar," Sadoloth says with a flourish and spin of his staff.


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

Lisa lets out a bark of laughter as Sadolath ditches the sword for the staff.

"Absolutely."

She gives her staff an answering spin, then tries to take Nate's legs out from under him.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 12, 2004)

_TWACK!!!!  _Sometimes being big is not a good thing, instead of falling over, and not getting hurt, the blow solidly connects with his shinbone, giving nate a world of pain. Instinctively, he lashes out with all his might (power attack), knocking Lisa to the floor. He rushes over to apologise, to be greeted with a boot that allmost makes sure there won't be any little Nates in the near or far future.


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

The Sergeant decides that its time to wind things up before Sadolath goes feral, and Nate and Lisa beat each other to a pulp, decide that they are perfect for each other, and elope.

"Right everyone, you're done. Now get the shine back on that gear!"

_That should cool their fire a bit.

narative note: the sparing would have occured in the afternoon following your meeting with the Captain.

After Cromwell gets everyone heading in the direction of the baracks, the Sergeant motions him over.

"Get some hot tubs sorted for them, Cromwell. They are still going to be hurting tomorrow, but at least they will be able to march. You've got a buch of firecrackers there son. 

"It's the way of the seventh. It always has been," he concludes with a shrug.

*continuity note: the next post will pick up where the first post of this thread left off - you've just finished the breakfast and the briefing*

I really should get some dates worked out._


----------



## doghead (Mar 12, 2004)

*the seventh marches*

The sky is just beginning to lighten in the east as you find yourself assembled in the yard of the south watchtower. Your breath is visible in front of you in the pre-dawn light and your fingers are already beginning to feel the nip of cold. The weather isn't getting any warmer. Along with the seven of you, there is a pack mule and two riding horses, although neither is saddled.

A short time later, you find yourself heading out of the tower compound and through the grey streets of the town. You try not to limp. As you pass though the gates and out of town as the sun makes it appearence in the eastern sky. Except for the sounds of your party - the tramp of boots, the clink of armour or jingle of a bridle - there is silence for a while as the town falls away behind you. Clouds scud across the grey sky overhead, and the wind plucks and tugs at your clothes.

The land to the west and north of town is fairly flat - mostly just rolling hills. The soil is not particularly fertile, so herding is more common that farming, although there are some farms. Small woods pepper the landscape. In this part of the world, isolated farms are fairly rare. While things have been fairly quiet for as long as you can remember, the region is still quite uncivilised. Single farms are easy pickings for any maruding bands. So most people tend to live clustered together, and even the smallest hamlet will have some form of defensive walls.

Your first stop is the village of Trolluk. About 8 miles from the Seven, you should be there in about two and a half hours.

ooc: Deployment and schedule of rotations, preparations (including spells), items in hand please.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 12, 2004)

[ooc : Nate will go exactly where and when Cromwell tells him to go (he's in charge, so he''d better come up with a scheme of some sorts  )]


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 12, 2004)

Gee, thanks Nate.

Cromwell shrugs as the others cast aside gaurd weapons for their own, but insists that they bring them along- as ordered by the sergeant, there will be an hour of practice each day.

Cromwell walks with his shield on his arm and his mace looped onto his belt, and pulls one of the horses with his free hand.  Hewik will lead the pack mule, and Oscar the other horse.  Cromwell will lead, with Oscar and Hewik in a straight line behind him.  Sadoloth and Nate will be on one side of the column, Lisa and Archer on the other.

Standard travelling day will be 8 hours long, extended by one or two hours if they're  just short of a town, with a brief lunch of trail rations, eaten while walking, at midday.  At the end of the day Hewik and Sadoloth will tend to the horses and the rest will make camp.  Then training, then eating and rest.  The watch will be done in twos over a total of 10 hours, giving everyeone 8 hours of rest.  Lisa and Hewik, Nate and Archer, Sadoloth and Oscar, and then Cromwell alone.  Each day the watch will rotate- on fhe first day as above, then Cromwell and Lisa, Hewik and Nate, Archer and Sadoloth and Oscar alone, and so on.

As per orders, any farmsteads near the roads will be contacted.  If they are fairly close, and Oscar is willing to ride bareback, this will be expidited by sending him on a horse as a messenger.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 13, 2004)

No probs Cromwell, allways aiming to please  

Nate walks beside the animals, guiding them, feeling content. He likes being on the road, as he has done these past few years. Now if only the armor would stop chafing. To give at least the impression that he's paying attention, he he's holding his mace, letting the head rest on his shoulder. He's looking around, more looking to see if he can spot some nice wildlife, and pointing 'em out to Sadolath. 
_Hmm, I could get used to this, not such a bad life, is it?_


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

Oscar jumps at the chance to be on horse back. "I would make a great courier."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 13, 2004)

"You are good with the animals, " Sadoloth says to Nate, uncomfortably shifting the sword at his side, "I am impressed.  Few not of the forest can calm animals, as you do."

_A kindred spirit.. of sorts, _Sadoloth thinks to himself as he, well everyone, begins the journey in which they will find themselves.  Sadoloth looks around at the Seventh, noting the looks on their faces, the spring in their step (or lack thereof) and makes a mental snapshot of the innocence still left on his companions face.  It will not last.  If being of the forest has taught Sadoloth anything, it is that all things change, die, or are reborn better than it was.  Sadoloth prays for the latter.

ooc: Sadoloth keeps his current spell selections.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 13, 2004)

Hewik stay silent during all the trip. It is the first time he walks that far from the house, and it doesn't feel right in his mind. And he miss his family. During all the trip, he thin of what has happen at hime before he has left.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 13, 2004)

Oscar keeps his thoughts to himself. He is just realising he has made a mistake. "_I'm no mercinery. I'm a nobleman. I should be being waited on hand and foot not this. God I need a bath. The halflings are putting up with this better than I expected._" His thoughts are thus until he is able to reast a bit. 
At one point he will try to speak to Corporal Cromwell. "Sir it may be a good idea to find out what what each of the seventh can offer besides being soldiers. I am obviously a diplomat and a horseman I'm also skilled in various fighting techniques."


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2004)

The miles pass underfoot, and the town falls away behind you. The grey clouds scuttle overhead but the rain holds off. The road is a little less well travelled today than it is usually. Those who wanted to get back to their homes and villages after yesterdays attacks have already done so. But you do meet the odd traveller as you go. A couple of farmers and merchants on their way to town. A peddler returning from a trip around the villages.

Farmland surrounds the road on this side of town for the first couple of miles. Slowly it is replaced by open grasslands and scattered patches of forest. Grazingland mostly. Occasionally, you can see the smoke from the campfires of a few scattered herdsmen. The road is a little muddy from yesterdays rain, but still easy enough to travel. The road is well enough travelled that typically muddy areas have long ago had stones or logs laid down to prevent wagons and carts from getting bogged. Small steams, if too large to be easily stepped over, have large rocks for foot traffic to use to keep their feet dry. 

After about 2 and a half hours, or 5 miles, Nate, having travelled this way way more than once, realises that you are approaching the first stop on your route. Ujersu. The letter is addressed to The Bourge*, Jenry Pruss. Its a small farming village. And sure enough, you crest a low rise and beyond lies an expanse of farmland with the aformentioned village at its center, a couple of miles from where you stand now.

ooc: the Bourge is the head of the village. Usually, that means being head of the council, although some villages have other ways of selecting their Bourge. In some towns he may also have the role of Bailiff and be able to adjudicate simple (those not involving the nobility, clergy or military) disputes on behalf of the Lord of the region. This position would be granted to him by the Lord of the region, rather than come with the position of Bourge by default.

Ujersu is essentally a market, serving a number of surrounding hamlets, and farming village of some 500 people. Its location, some 14 miles from Trolluk make it a common stop for those unable to go the distance from Trolluk to Seven in a day (21 miles).


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 14, 2004)

"Where will we be staying, Cromwell, eeuh sir? I've been here before and Lethan's lamchops are a real feast, and none too expensive. And his ale is just what we need after a long day on the road. The dark one's the best for miles around, although, in all fairness, it's the only one for miles around anyway." Nate says, eagerly anticipating a night in the tavern, with a hot meal and a hot bath, in random order.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2004)

Oscar smiles and turns to Nate. "Lambchops... Oh I can understand the old Dwarven saying about an army travels on it's stomachs. Lambchops and mint jelly with saffron potatos and peas. Oh I'm hungry."


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2004)

?!?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 14, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> ?!?



ooc: Waiting for Corporal Cromwell to tell us what to do. Until then we banter.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 14, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> After about 2 and a half hours, or 5 miles, Nate, having travelled this way way more than once, realises that you are approaching the first stop on your route. Ujersu.



[ooc : just making up an inn where they serve good lambchops that Nate knows because he's been there before, sorry for the confusion]


----------



## doghead (Mar 14, 2004)

ooc: No problems. Banter away. And I'm not fussed about players adding background detail. It makes my life easier.

It was Nate's eager anticipation of a hot bath and bed already that had me laughing out loud. You've only gone about five miles. Only another 80 - 90 to go.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 14, 2004)

"We won't be stopping," says Cromwell simply.  He offers no explanation unless someone makes a sign of appropriate disbelief or outrage.  "Time is of the essence, and we've got enough daylight and strength to get another ten miles past the town, assuming our business there isn't a matter of hours."


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2004)

As you head down the almost inperceptable slope towards the village ahead, you notice a change in the patterns of movement amoung the people in the fields. A ripple of activity spreads away from you towards the village. As you approach the first fields, a small cluster of people forms and makes through the fields on an intersecting vector.

By the time you reach the first field, 4 farmers stand casually in the centre of the path. Burly fellows the lot of them, and all armed in one way or another. A couple of bows, some hand weapons.

"Hoy they! You'd be from Seven suppose?"

Nate recognises one of them as one he has done a bit of work for. Hewik another as someone who has spent some time out on the planes. Cromwell as one who has been through his gate on occasions. Inhabitants of Ujersu, which lies barely a mile beyound, all of them.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

Hewik, sseing an opportunity to change his mind from his duty, salute the one he knows. "Hey! How are you?"


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 15, 2004)

"Hiya Mr Hoggins, hope the hinges of the front door are still in one piece, or are you here to get your money back?" Nate sais jokingly, indicating the weapons they're holding.


----------



## doghead (Mar 15, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "Hey! How are you?"




"I be right, thanks for asking. But what beu doin' all dressed up soldier like?

A sudden look of concern.

"An hoobe lookin' afteyu goats?"



			
				DrZ said:
			
		

> "Hiya Mr Hoggins, hope the hinges of the front door are still in one piece, or are you here to get your money back?" Nate sais jokingly, indicating the weapons they're holding.




Mr Hoggins seems to chew his words awhile before speaking as if to check they taste right.

"Paid good coin for them hinges. If they're not up to clobber I might just have to do just that."

Deadpan. As usual. Nate's pretty sure that the old 'tard is taking the micky. _Pretty_ sure. _Almost_ sure. But in the year or so that Nate has known Hoggins, Nate's never been able to work it out _for sure_.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 15, 2004)

"My name is Corporal Cromwell.  We're here on Seven malitia business," Cromwell breaks in.  "We need to see Borgue Pruss on a matter of great urgency."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 15, 2004)

_Oooh that's nice Nate. Trying to impress Lisa with your good work and now this. Bugger Bugger Bugger Bugger Bugger Bugger Bugger me. Bugger. Is he joking or did I do a crap job?_
"haahahaaha, always the funny one. trying to take the mick aye? I bet they're still as good as teh day I fixed 'em."
"Guess you've heard about the goblins?"
_oooh yes nice smart remark, dimwit. Off course they've heard about the goblins, you sheep-brained fool. Noooo we haven't mister Nate, we're allways armed to the teeth when we're harvesting. Stupid stupid stupid. Bugger me._

_OK, I think I'll just shut up now._


----------



## Velmont (Mar 15, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "I be right, thanks for asking. But what beu doin' all dressed up soldier like?
> 
> A sudden look of concern.
> 
> "An hoobe lookin' afteyu goats?"




Feeling uneasy, Hewik reply "No, not really... I'm in the militia now, that why I looks like that, it is the outfit they gave me."


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 16, 2004)

Sadoloth stands, arms akimbo, awaiting for the small talk to end.  _desperate men breed suspicion_ runs through his head as he senses the fear behind these mens posturing.  He keeps his eyes open, just in case the humans do something rash, which is always likely.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 16, 2004)

Oscar shakes his head at Nate. "Please refrain from taunting the citizenry. We're here to protect them not make them fear us." he turns to Hewik, "Or laugh at us. Pull it together people."


----------



## doghead (Mar 16, 2004)

Velmont said:
			
		

> "No, not really... I'm in the militia now, that why I looks like that, it is the outfit they gave me."




"Aye. That be militia kit alrights. Well you be lucky now Hewik."



			
				Dr Zombie said:
			
		

> "haahahaaha, always the funny one. trying to take the mick aye? I bet they're still as good as teh day I fixed 'em."
> "Guess you've heard about the goblins?"




Hoggins scratches his head and nods.

"We heard.

"Would you be wantin' me to pass on your regards to Mistress Emina? Or would you be wantin' to do tha yourself like?"

Deadpan again. Though the others snort and burst with merriment at Nates crimson features. Emina is a regular doll.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "My name is Corporal Cromwell.  We're here on Seven malitia business," Cromwell breaks in.  "We need to see Borgue Pruss on a matter of great urgency."




"Right you are then Master Cromwell. Pruss shouldn't be hard to find."

Hoggins again. Seems to be the unofficial spokesman here.

Meanwhile Oscar tries to get a little order into the band ...

" 'nd where you be off to then Jips. Think they can find their way into town themselves I suspect," Hoggins adds to Jips, obviously, as the man starts off down the path with you. "Being that its jus over there an all," he adds with a shrug in the direction of the village about a mile a bit down the road.

So Jips waves you goodbye and wishes you well along with the others, leaving you to march the last mile and a bit by yourselves. Well, not quite by yourselves, as there are quite a few people at work in the fields and "Hoys" and "Heys" ring out as you pass them.

There is a small crowd awaiting at the gate. A couple of guards and a half a dozen from the village.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 16, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Aye. That be militia kit alrights. Well you be lucky now Hewik."




"yeah, lucky..." he said, trying to show he is happy.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 18, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Would you be wantin' me to pass on your regards to Mistress Emina? Or would you be wantin' to do tha yourself like?"
> 
> Deadpan again. Though the others snort and burst with merriment at Nates crimson features. Emina is a regular doll.



Nate stands there going beet red. _Why the old... I'll... BUGGER... I'll say,.. no, that would make it worse. I'll just shut up now._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

Oscar raises his eyebrow and comes to Nate's defence. "My good sir. While I'm sure your cow Emina is a fine passtime for people of your station in life. Nate and the rest of us will simply be on our way once The corporal has finished his business. Now *Good Day * to you sir." Oscars tone of voice could cut rock and looks directly into the farmers eyes waiting to see if the old man will try a comeback.


----------



## doghead (Mar 18, 2004)

~ flashback - on the hill overlooking the town still ~



			
				Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "My good sir. While I'm sure your cow Emina is a fine passtime for people of your station in life. Nate and the rest of us will simply be on our way once The corporal has finished his business. Now Good Day  to you sir."




There is no comeback. Just a moment of absolute silence. Frozen silence. 

Shattered by some stiff nods and a couple terse farewells.

"Good day to you, my Lord." "Good day." "Good day My Lord."

You can feel chill of that silence up and down your neck as you continue down the path to town.

~ back to in front of the town gates ~


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 18, 2004)

ooc: Oscar showing his 8 wisdom. LOL This is sure to bite him in the butt some time later! LOL


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 18, 2004)

Cromwell lets the rest of the situation pass without any comment until Oscar's outburst.  "That will be quite enough, Officer De Reign, Officer Ay'Tennar."  He turns to the townsfolk.  "Thank you for your time, citizen."  He says nothing more on during the trip to the town, his face neutral.  Once they reach the center, he begins looking for the Bourge.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 18, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oscar raises his eyebrow and comes to Nate's defence. "My good sir. While I'm sure your cow Emina is a fine passtime for people of your station in life. Nate and the rest of us will simply be on our way once The corporal has finished his business. Now *Good Day *to you sir." Oscars tone of voice could cut rock and looks directly into the farmers eyes waiting to see if the old man will try a comeback.



Nate just hides his head in his hands. _I don'ty believe this.... Did he say that out loud?... A COW??? People of YOUR STATION IN LIFE???? I can't believe this. He's mad. Totally poopoo in the head._


----------



## doghead (Mar 19, 2004)

ooc: off for two days. short notice trip. I'll pick things up at the gates to the village when I get back. cheers.


----------



## doghead (Mar 21, 2004)

*day 2, mid morning.*

Your journey from the gates to Pruss is expedited relatively quickly. A boy is sent, although several dash off, running to find Pruss, who is busy seeing to the towns supplies, it seems. The senior guard appoints the other to wait by the gates, and himself to take you to the Townhouse to meet Pruss.

By the time you get there, you have a small crowd tailing you in relative silence. At least, they hold off on asking _you_ a lot of questions, saving those for themselves. Pruss is waiting for you at the Townhouse, his sleeves rolled up and his jerkin covered with flour. 

He takes the letter and reads it, and asks a few questions about the events so far.

ooc: day 1 was the day you signed up.

a townhouse is a town hall.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 22, 2004)

Nate just waits for Cromwell to answer all questions, since he's in command. When Pruss has finished his questions and the group prepares to carry on, nate walks over to Cromwell:"Excuse me, sir, eeuhm, could I be missed for about five minutes?" with a look over his shoulder at Oscar:"I need to clean up the mess he's made with Mr. Hoggins, sir."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 22, 2004)

Cromwell answers any and all questions to the best of his ability, although he decides that neither the ogre nor the knight is relevant and only mentions them if directly asked about them.

When Nate makes his proposal, Cromwell considers him impassively for a moment.  "Do you require our services further, sir?  If not, we must keep moving."  He then turns to Nate and says "We will leave town in five minutes.  You are free to do as you will until then."


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 23, 2004)

Nate walks over to the pub. Seeing lethan is busy preparing th eplace for the afternoon trade, he walks over to the counter.
"Nate my lad, how've you been. Long time no see."
"Master Lethan, good to see you to. Life's been busy" Nate grins, looking at his watch uniform."I kinda entered the watch for a wee bit."
"Could you do me a favor, Master lethan?" he says, holding two silver pieces.
"Next time master Hoggins comes in, could you use these to pay for his drinks? Just tell him that one of my companions said things I wished he hadn't. Tell him I'm sorry."

"I'll explain later, I gotta go now"


----------



## NeuroZombie (Mar 24, 2004)

ooc:  sorry guys, but I am going to have to cut out on this game.  college, work, trying to get a web business going....


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Nate walks over to the pub. Seeing lethan is busy preparing th eplace for the afternoon trade, he walks over to the counter.
> "Nate my lad, how've you been. Long time no see."
> "Master Lethan, good to see you to. Life's been busy" Nate grins, looking at his watch uniform."I kinda entered the watch for a wee bit."
> "Could you do me a favor, Master lethan?" he says, holding two silver pieces.
> ...




Lethen looks as if he is about to say something, but then changes his mind.

"Right you are Master Nate. These should buy Master Hoggins a little of what he likes. He'll be right chuffed, I think.

"You look after yourself."


ooc: Neuro. Been in your shoes. So sorry to see you go, but no problem. Any thoughts on how you would like him to exit stage left? If you have, let me know in the ooc thread.


----------



## doghead (Mar 24, 2004)

Nate's back in under five, and a short time later your passing out of the town through the gates on the other side of it. Within a hour, all sign of the town is almost out of view behind the low hills, and once again, you are alone on the road.

However, as noon approaches, the clouds begin to break, and the sun comes out, and, although the wind is still brisk, things begin to look better all round. The rolling hills are green and lush and peaceful, and the walking is easy. Lunch is had. Bread and cured meat or cheese. Some pickles out of a pot you find in the pack horse's pack. Its eaten mostly in silence, everyone seemingly deep in their own thoughts, and not particularly interested in sharing at this point. Sadolath in particular seems troubled and withdrawn.

More miles pass underfoot. After an hour or so the hills become more broken and the ground becomes rockier. The trees here are smaller and hardier. The path is more winding, working its way around rocky outcrops and steep slopes.

The goblins surrounding the wagon are as surprised to see you as you round the bend as you are them. There are about a dozen, mostly bunched into two small clusters behind the wagon, arguing over the spoils. A couple are on the wagon, one busily trying to strip a body of his gear, the other looting the contents of the wagon, throwing off the discards to the groups below. There are a few bodies laid out near the wagon, too big to be goblins, mostly. A pair of goblins sits a little way off, a little closer to you than the others, with their backs to you. The have between them something like a parchment laid out on a flat rock.

ooc: map notes

The black lines are rough contours. Grey blocks are large boulders (number are just to help movement calls). The area around the boulders is covered with loose scree and rocks. The goblins are in green. You are in red. The distance from Sadolath (S) to the goblin, A, is about 100 feet. The pink crosses are the bodies you can see.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 24, 2004)

Hewok looks ahead and see the group stop suddenly. He walks, guiding his horse, up to the group, and as soon as he sees the goblin, take his sling and will be ready to shoot at the nearest who is not in melee. He will shoot only if the hostility have started.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 24, 2004)

Nate grabs his mace in his two-handed grip and walks a bit forward, taking point. If any of the goblins want to hurt his friends, they'll have to go through him. He plants his feet firmly on the ground, reading himself for battle.
_Bugger me, not again._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 24, 2004)

Oscar and Sassy trot up and await Corporal Cromwell's order to attack. when the order is given Oscar will charge into battle on Sassy. attacking the group of goblins at the back or the wagon.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 24, 2004)

"Form up, stick together, one round of missile fire if you've got it, and take the two with the parchment alive if you can," says Cromwell, commands flowing readily from his lips as he pulls out a javelin.  He hefts it.  "Now _charge!_"

Draw Javelin, move forward, throw it at the far Goblins.


----------



## doghead (Mar 25, 2004)

*Surprise Round (1 std action).*

Hewik slips a bullet into the sling and readys himself. At the back of the column as he is, there is not a great deal he can see at the moment. But he is ready.

Nate hefts his mace and takes a step or two forwards. He's at point, Sadolath about 15 feet to his right.

Sadolath steps into his bow, bends and strings it. A moment later an arrow appears in his hand.#

A quick glace is enough to tell Cromwell that he is, at best, at the javlins _most_ extreme range. Cromwell "draws?" his javlin and moves forwards 20 feet, putting himself about 10 feet ahead of Nate and Sadolath, and just in range of the goblins around the wagon.*

Lisa pulls a bullet from her pouch and slips it into her sling.

As Oscar turns, he realises that the horse is neither Sassy nor saddled. Deciding not to let a few details get in the way of a good charge, he scrambles up onto the horse's back and digs in his heels. "Yarh!"

Archer, like Sadolath, bends and strings his bow.#

ooc: * 30ftx5=150 ft (with -8 to hit penalty at this range). ps - where does on "sling/hang/hook" a javlin?
ooc: # bows left strung for long periods loose their tensile strength, so would not be carried strung.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 25, 2004)

_Take'em alive? I just hope I'll be alive when this is over._

Heavy mace in hand, Nate charges the two goblins, roaring like a bull.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 25, 2004)

Hewik will move closer, and will attack if he have a clear sight of any hostile goblin.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 26, 2004)

Cromwell, seeing the throw is too far and knowing the Goblins won't have any better range, waits for them to close so he can get in the first shot.

Javelins are carried on the back, I believe, although I am unfamiliar with the precise mechanism.  Change action to move and ready an attack triggered when the Goblins do the obvious thing and charge.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

*Round 1.*

One of the seated goblins {c} shakes off the stunned look at the arrival of the party and leaps to his feet, snatching up the parchment as he does so. As quickly as possible, he begins rolling it up into a tube, which he stuffs into a bag slung over his shoulder. 

The squeal from one of the goblins behind the wagon is followed by alot of pointing and jabbering and a mad scramble as the goblins discard clothes, plates, books etc in favour of weapons. Unfortunately, being an ill disciplined bunch, their weapons lie scattered around the wagon where they were discarded in order facilitate looting. At one point it looks as if two of the goblins are about to get into a screaming match over a morningstar.

Hewik moves up {mv 20ft} alongside the horse that Cromwell had been leading. The others are clustered around infront of him at this point, limiting what he can see. He keeps his sling ready incase that changes {std ation held}

Nate roars and sets off towards the pair of goblins {a,c}. Realising that he has a fair distacnce to cover, he sets off at a run {move 90ft}, bringing him up behind the cover of boulder 2. He can't see {a,c}, but then again, they can't see him. 

Sadolath shifts forwards {5ft step} giving him a clear shot past the boulders. He lets fly with a spell. Goblin {a} slumps and snores.

Unable to get a clear shot, Lisa pushes forwards at a fast pace {90ft}, bringing her up alongside the south face of boulder 1. Oscar, meanwhile, goes pounding by on one of the horses {mv 160ft}, bringing him up to within 50 ft if the front of the wagon. With so many of the party in the way, he takes the road, swinging around the outside of the boulders.

Archer pushes forwards, coming to a halt near Hewik. He decides to hold it there {mv 30ft, std action held}. From here he has a fairly good line, between the boulders, of sight on the wagon. He sticks a couple of arrows into the earth in front of him.

Cromwell decides to abandon cover all together and sets off down the the center {mv 60ft}, bringing him to between the boulders, but with a clear view of and good shot at any of the goblins.

Meanwhile, on the wagon, the last goblin {c} gets the picture. He abandons the body he was looting and draws himself up to his full 4'3". Which is much more impressive when you remember that the average goblin rarely tops 3'6". Glancing around, he locks eyes on Oscar approaching on horseback, and draws a handaxe with his right hand, and a flail with his left. He shifts his weight and watches Oscar approaching ...



ooc: Cromwell is about 90 ft from the goblins around the wagon, -4 range penalty to hit. He is a little over 30 ft from the other two goblins, Nate is a little under 50 ft from {a,c}, including the detour around the rock. Hewik, {a,c} are hidden behind boulder 2, the wagon is about 170ft away. You have a action remaining.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

Archer spings into action. hauling back on the bow and letting fly. {b} grunts in surprise and staggers a little as the arrow slams into him. But he holds his position, taking only a moment to glance in Archers direction and snarl at him before returning his attention to the fast appraoching Oscar.

ooc: I noticed that Archer had a good shot here _over_ Cromwell, so i gave him a chance to notice it. 

TH, I moved Cromwell forwards as per your first post, but then realised you had changed that to wait for them. I can edit it so that he waits, but frankly, that would just give the goblins, currently rather disorganised, time to get their stuff together. And if they get amoung the boulder (cover) ... But let me know if you want me to put him back.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 27, 2004)

No, that's fine.   Thank you for good interpretation...


Cromwell notices the goblin store the scroll, and he immediately cocks his arm back for thr throw, his own words about taking them alive superceded by the knowledge that the goblin may well escape if it's not felled now.  He frowns as his troops fan out, and Oscar leaps on a horse and charges.  He wonders- do they know what they're doing?  Will they make it out the other side?  Are they well trained enough?  He hasn't had enough time to run more than a single weapons drill with any of them.  No time now.  He lets the javelin fly.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 27, 2004)

Oscar seeing the big goblin waiting for him will allow the horse to take him toward the wagon but Oscar will wait for the goblin to attack first using a feint manuver then attack.


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

*Round 2.*

ooc: Velmont: Hewik still has an action remaining from round 1.

Round 2

As goblin {c} stuffs the parchment into his bag he watches, with quick glances, Cromwell pounding towards him. As the parchment disappears into the bag, he leaps for the cover of boulder {8} and disappears behind it. A moment later he appears at the east corner and begins chanting. A wicked grin plays across his face.

Cromwell falters. He sees the power rippling and coursing through the goblin. The skys darken and the air takes on a bitter rancid reek. _Flee._ The goblin's skin crawls with tendrels of power as it prepares to unleash death and distruction upon you all, his enemies. _Flee._ Awesome arcane energies will flay the skin, boil the blood and shred the soul. Power against which you are all helpless. Defenceless. Hopeless. Its hopeless. _Flee._ Cromwell is suddenly aware of his heart pounding in his chest. His ears ring and his head is light. _Flee._ 

*No!* A sudden flare of anger, defiance and resolve shreds the phantoms in his mind like rotten tissue paper. Cromwell takes a deep gulps of air, then brings up his javlin. The goblin's grin fads.

Meanwhile, back at the wagon ...

Around the back of the wagon, the goblins {efghij} finish hauling on shields and snatching up weapons. Mostly maces but a couple have picked up javlins as well. There is confusion amoung them as they look this way and that, trying to work out who is coming from where and generally milling about. Without clear leadership, they seem unwilling to make any decisions themselves. However, Oscar's rapid approach has a couple of them turning to face in his direction.

Atop of the wagon, goblin {d} tries to get the other goblins attention, but is just shrugged of. Goblin {b} doesn't take his eyes of Oscar. He hefts his axe and as Oscar gets to within 30ft, he lets fly. Oscar watches the axe cuts through the air in a low flat arc. With a sickening feeling, Oscar realises that it is going to connect*. The goblin lets out a wild yell, and swaps his flail into his right hand. He raises it above his head, swinging it in arcs of ever increasing speed as he roars his defiance!

ooc: * Argent: the Ride skill allows you to use your horse for cover (DC15). As you have no saddle, there is an additional DC 5 penalty to all checks, bring the Cover DC to 20. Fail it and you fall off.

Feinting is a standard action according to the rules (as I had to find out the hard way in another game. I'm inclined to take a more cinematic view of it, a feint and follow up are possible in the same round. A kind of full attack, I suppose. But on a horse at full gallop, your not going to have time for it before you are past the goblin.

BTW. Your AC is currently listed at 12. You might want to update that.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 27, 2004)

Seeing the goblin chanting Nate carries on his charge, bellowing from the top of his lungs. He heads straight for the shaman or whatever, trying to take him out.

_My god, a sorcerer. I gotta take him out before he casts a fireball._


----------



## doghead (Mar 27, 2004)

ooc: DrZ - Nate position/path pretty much puts boulders 2 and 8 between him and the 'sorcerer' once the goblin started moving. Spot check - Nate gets a glimpses of him casting but then loses him behind the boulders. Currently Nate is appraoching the eastern side of boulder 2. Let me know which way you want to go around it - clockwise or anticlockwise. Cromwell is about 10ft to Nate's left (south west'ish).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Mar 28, 2004)

Cromwell's eyes burn with righteous fury as his mind casts off the goblin’s heathen magic, and his mouth forms a fanatic’s exultant grin as he bellows an extended cry.  “For the Saint!”  His feet pound the earth and he rounds the boulder, ready to hurl the javelin with all his might at the foul little warlock.

If I can circle to boulder and get a shot, good.  If not, I’ll settle for being as close as possible- right next to him if I can.


----------



## DrZombie (Mar 28, 2004)

Nate will circle the other way around as Cromwell, figuring they're going for the same target.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Mar 28, 2004)

doghead[size=1 said:
			
		

> ooc: * Argent: the Ride skill allows you to use your horse for cover (DC15). As you have no saddle, there is an additional DC 5 penalty to all checks, bring the Cover DC to 20. Fail it and you fall off.
> 
> Feinting is a standard action according to the rules (as I had to find out the hard way in another game. I'm inclined to take a more cinematic view of it, a feint and follow up are possible in the same round. A kind of full attack, I suppose. But on a horse at full gallop, your not going to have time for it before you are past the goblin.
> 
> BTW. Your AC is currently listed at 12. You might want to update that.[/size]



Oscar sees the axe flying at him and curses. He drops from the beasts back in an attempt to keep from being cleaved. Without a saddle to hold onto he slips and falls off the mount entirely. "NO!" he cries as he hits the ground.

ooc: Updated his equipment. I had purchased it but forgot to "equip" the armor.


----------



## doghead (Mar 31, 2004)

*Round 1 (loose end tie up)*

Deciding that he is getting to far back to be of much assistance Hewik hustles forwards about 40ft or so. This brings him up alongside Sadolath, about 10 feet to Sadolath's left.

*Round 2 cont ...*

Oscar hits the ground. Remarkably, he both manages to roll out of the fall and come out of it still holding his rapier (1). Alos worth remarking on is the fact that, he is now only 30 feet from the _front_ of the wagon.

Nate Works his way anti-clockwise around boulder 2. As he gets to the northern point of the boulder he spys the "spellcaster" about 15 ft away. There is a flash of something and screatch of metal on rock as Cromwell's javlin crashes into the rock a little above the goblin. Nate throws himself at the creature. The footing is a little treacherous, but he closes without incident, striking the creature a bone crunching blow that staggers it. But doesn't drop it. It snarles.

Cromwell draws his mace as he picks his way over the rocks towards the melee (2).

Sadolath moves forwards, pulling a bullet from his pouch and droppping it into his sling. He winds up and lets loose at goblin {b} standing on the wagon. There is a grunt from the goblin as it connects, but little more than that. 

Lisa scurries from the south side of Boulder {1} to the south side of boulder {9}. A moment later there is a clunk as something bounces off the wagon.

Archer trots forwars about 30 feet, angling a little to the north as he goes. He hauls back on the bow a second time, pauses for a moment, then lets fly. The arrow flys fast and true, striking the goblin again squarely. He staggers back a step and lets out a roar of pain. With a howl, the goblin leaps out of the wagon and dissappears from Archer's view. But not Oscar's. The creature hits the ground less than 40 feet from where Oscar now stands (3).

ooc 1: Argent. I decided that Oscar's landing and recovery was a move action (jump check). You have Std action remaining. It happened a little out of sequence, but the moment it takes you to regain your feet and bearings brings you back into line. Hope that that works for you.

ooc 2: TH, I put Cromwell just outside the goblins threat range (ie 1 square between them. Let me know if you want to close.

ooc 3: Argent, Oscar has initiative over the goblin. Don't forget about the other half dozen goblins milling around behind the wagon.

Summary of remaining actions: Hewik: full turn, Oscar: std action, goblin {b}: std action, goblins {defghij}: std action


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 1, 2004)

Right next to him and pin him to the rock (i.e no 5-foot step to saftey) if I can.  No spellcasty/running for him!


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

ooc TH: Done. You can't quite pin him, as he is at a corner. But am I correct in assuming that if he tries to step/move/run away, you will get an AoO? 

~gotta go and reread that section, I'll still don't have it straight ~


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 1, 2004)

It works like this: you get an AoO when an enemy leaves a threatened square.  However, if you "disengage" (defined as doing nothing but taking a move or double move) then the first square you occupy is considered to not be threatened.  So unless he has to pass through _two_ of my threatened squares to get away, he can run with no AoO.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2004)

OOC: Oops, sorry, I have much work to do lately, so I was not onlinbe frequently...

Hewik is pretty nervous. He doesn't like much being in the middle of a combat, and feel even less secure, wihout Prince to his side. He will stay away of the action, throwing bullets to any goblin he can have a line of sight with. If he have none, he will move to get one. He will not shoot at any goblin in melee with one of his companion, doubting his skills.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 1, 2004)

Nate tries to whack the sorceres again, staying close to him. If he tries to wast anything he'll get a mouthfull of mace. (full attack, AoO when he casts)


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Oscar rights himself after the acrobatics and sees the Goblin standing there. He will charge the goblin attempting to take him out before he can kill Oscar.


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

Round 2 cont ...

Hewik has a good view of Cromwell and Nate around the spellcaster, but boulder {1} blocks his view of the wagon. Moving to the north side puts him infront of Sadolath and Archer, so he opts for the south side. Its about 40 feet, but at a hustle, he closes the distance reasonably quickly. About half way to boulder {1}, he realises that he has a shot at the goblin {d} atop the wagon. Its a bit of a long shot but ... he winds up and lets loose. The bullet slips out early and, bouncing off boulder {1}, gives Sadolath a start as it clatters to the rocks at his feet.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> Round 2 cont ...
> 
> Hewik has a good view of Cromwell and Nate around the spellcaster, but boulder {1} blocks his view of the wagon. Moving to the north side puts him infront of Sadolath and Archer, so he opts for the south side. Its about 40 feet, but at a hustle, he closes the distance reasonably quickly. About half way to boulder {1}, he realises that he has a shot at the goblin {d} atop the wagon. Its a bit of a long shot but ... he winds up and lets loose. The bullet slips out early and, bouncing off boulder {1}, gives Sadolath a start as it clatters to the rocks at his feet.



ooc: That was a brilliant bit of writing. Thank you for the laugh this early in the morning!


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

*Round 2 cont ...*

Oscar and goblin {b} both come to their feet to find the other staring them in the face. About 35 feet away. There is a pause. A deeply drawn breath, then they both throw themselves at each other. Boots pound and bare feet slap the ground. The distance closes til the two of them crash onto each other. Oscar thrust lands first, but skitters of the goblins bone armour. Perhaps the blow distracts the goblin, but not enough. The iron ball crashes into Oscar, a crunching blow that spins him around before he regains his balance {4 dam}. The momentum of the charge carries them a little past each other, leaving both just outside the others reach.

ooc: OK. a little ad-libbing here. rolled initiative for first strike. +2 to hit, -2 AC on both for charge.

Several things strike Oscar almost simultaneously. _A realisation - a flash of pain._ The little bugger is built like a 4 and a half foot brick snithouse. _A smell - the reek of excrement._ There are several dead bodies (well, severely not healthy ones - not really enough time to check for sure.) lying on this side of the wagon. _A sound - a low rumbling chorus of snarls._ Oscar now has the undivided attention of a good proportion of the goblins {g,f,e,d} on and around the wagon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 1, 2004)

Oscar finally realising just how bad things are for him will try to climb up on the wagon if he can get a chance. (I have to play his 8 wisdom dang it.)


----------



## doghead (Apr 1, 2004)

ooc: of course there is always the option of listing to the tiny little voice screaming in some dim recess of his mind - _Run Away! Run away! Runaway! RunawayRunawayrunawayranaway!_


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2004)

Hewik wil continue with his tactic. Stay away from the fight, find a line of sight and throw a bullet at a goblin.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

*Round 3*

*Round 3.*

The spellcaster's eyes flicker between the two in front of him. (Nate could almost swear that it is a look of regret that the creature gives him. Then it moves - ducking away in an attempt to get clear. Perhaps it would of had the boulder at its back not cut down its options. Nate catches the creature a crunching blow to the shoulder {AoO - moved out of a square threaten by Nate}. It staggers, loses its footing and crashes heavily to the ground, its spear slipping form its hands and clattering a couple of feet across the rocks.

Hewik pushes forwards to the front of boulder {1}. He winds up and lets loose again. Its not Hewik's day. He's not even sure where that one went.


_Meanwhile, over at the wagon._

There is a quiet moment around the wagon as the goblins' attention flickers from Oscar to the big goblin {b} and back again. They hiss and snarl. but seem to be waiting for goblin {b} to act first. Oscar is smart enough to know a break _when_ he sees one and dashes towards the wagon. There isn't time for anything graceful, and Oscar's jump up onto the wagon becomes a bit of a scramble as he catches his shin on the boards {mv action}. But he is up - standing on the driver's seat. 10 feet away, in the back of the wagon, a goblin stares at Oscar malevolantly.

Lisa watches in horror as Oscar's little drama unfolds. She charges silently forwards, dropping the sling and getting a better grip on her staff. Her attack catches goblin {b} from behind, and completely unawares. The blow catches him mostly across the hard armour, however, and the gobin turns, bringing up his flail.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2004)

A minor note- you take an AoO moving _out of_, not into, a threatened square.  Just let me know if this changes anything before Cromwell goes.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 5, 2004)

Never one to let a good opportunity go to waste, Nate makes sure that the evil sorceror stays down by "gently" tapping the mace on his head.

_No more fireballs for you mister._

When he's sure there won't be any further spellcasting in the near future he moves on towards the nearest goblin.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 5, 2004)

Oscar sees the goblin in the back of the wagon and smiles. "Looks like I own this wagon now. I just need to get rid of some excess baggage." and attacks the goblin with his rapier.

ooc: Is the wagon still on it's wheels and the animals still yoked to it? If so Oscar will not attack the goblin but will take the reins and try to get the animals and wagon out of the way mowing down as many goblins as hje can in the process.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 5, 2004)

Hewik put another bullet in his sling "That time, it is the good one.", he continues with the same tactic.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

*Round 3 cont ...*

The spellcaster scrabbles forwards, but its actions are disjointed and uncoordinated. Nate steps up behind it and clouts the fallen creature a solid blow across the back of the shoulder {mv + std action: attack} that drops it back to the rocks. It twitches a few times but no longer moves as such. Although it still breathes - a harsh ragged gasping that blows little dust clouds up in front of its face.



			
				Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> A minor note- you take an AoO moving _out of_, not into, a threatened square.  Just let me know if this changes anything before Cromwell goes.




ooc TH: Thanks. I edited the original. The goblin moved into a square which was still threated by Nate in his attempt to escape. Nate got the AoO when it exited that square.

ooc Argent: there was one dead looking horse still in harness, the other was not to be seen.

Oscar steps down from the seat into the wagon {std action: attack with 5'step}. But the footing in the loaded wagon is a little tricky, and his thrust goes awry. The action seems to snap the goblins from their indecision. Oscar's goblin companion {d} swings at Oscar's legs {readied action: attack, dam 3, critical threat doesn't materialise}. Meanwhile, the other goblins swarm forwards. Goblins {hij} begin to clamber up onto the wagon {move action with climb/jump} around Oscar. As the first one {i} appears, Oscar's rapier lashes out slashing the creature across the throat {AoO - hit!}. It grabs its throat with both hands and promptly disappears back down the way it came. How Oscar manages to avoid the second attack from behind {goblin g} {std: attack from behind} is a mystery he doesn't have time to ponder before the goblin {h}, having taken advantage of his companions misfortune to have arrived first and thus to be the object of Oscars attention, strikes {std action: attack}. Oscar would swear that all came between him and suffering the full force of that blow was the amulet he wore around his neck.

He lives to die another time. Woof! 

Archer watches the swarming melee around the wagon with a growing look of horror. He pushes forwards in an attempt to get a better shot. But with Oscar in the middle of it all, he daren't risk it. Then he spies goblin {f} out from behind the wagon, heading over to where Lisa and the {b}ig goblin duke it out. He snaps off a shot {std action: attack}, knowing as soon as he releases that its wild.

Sadolath's shot is less wild {std action: attack}, catches goblin {f} a solid thump causing it to belatedly throw up its shield in defense.

ooc TH: you have your full turn remaining. If you want to step in anywhere, let me know and, if its possible, I edit it in. Otherwise, feel free to take it from here to finish this round.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2004)

Cromwell turns and sees Oscar surrounded.  _Foolish boy!_  Had he the time, he would make sure the Goblin at his feet lived to face questioning... but as is, he must save his wayward soldier.  His boots pound the ground once again as he charges the Goblins.


----------



## doghead (Apr 5, 2004)

*Round 3 cont ...*

Cromwell pounds across the grounds between them, slamming into the wagon at full tilt {full action: runx4}. The impact is enough to rock the wagon slightly, and send a crunching pain through his chest {subdual dam 3}. But Cromwell manages to slam his mace into the back of goblin {h} on the wagon. Its not a particularly elegant attack, nor powerful, but enough to send the goblin crashing to the floor of the wagon. Oscar and goblins {d,g} stagger at the unexpected movement of the wagon, but manage to keep their footing. Oscar's rear is now clear.

ooc Modified 7 April as per later post.

PS - forgot to post this up: Goblin {b} hefts his flail around at Lisa, but she manages to avoid it with little difficulty.

*Round 3 finished.*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 5, 2004)

Could we get a new map?  Perhaps every round or so?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 6, 2004)

ooc: OY! Oscar's not in a good place right now. maybe you can have his magic/sorcerer abilities kick in.

Oscar will keep attacking. In goblin he will say, "I'm from a very wealthy family. my people will pay you a fortune to hand me back to them alive."


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> Could we get a new map?  Perhaps every round or so?




ooc: not sure about every round, but I'll see what I can do. New map attached. Its not an _exact_ copy of the original, just a free hand doodle of it. Ask if you have any questions about distances or lines of sight or such.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 6, 2004)

It's just that every now and then things get hard to follow... might I reccomend just creating the letters on a different layer than everything else, and just moving them around via cut-n-paste?

Cromwell continues his momentum, slamming body, shield, and mace into the goblin in front of him.  _Here's hoping you live to learn from your foolishness, boy..._


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 6, 2004)

As nate moves around the boulder, he sees Cromwell charge the goblins. A quick count shows that Oscar is missing, the goblins charging the wagon tells the rest of the story.

_Gods, he just gets sillier and sillier. Oscar you fool. Bugger this._

With that thought in mind Nate charges towards the goblins, trying to stay close to Cromwell.


----------



## doghead (Apr 6, 2004)

ooc: round 3 done. Edited Cromwells last action to reflect the above. I'll get onto writting up round 4 asap. 

My mapping skills are still in their infancy. I was trying to get the letters on a different layer, but couldn't make it happen this time. I know I've done it before, but not with this application. And there are a number of stupid little complications blah blah blah. I'm working on it. Cheers.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 6, 2004)

Hewik will continue his tactic, moving next to rock 9 (hidden from the chariot point of view) and lanch a bullet at A


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2004)

*Round 4*

Goblins {d,g} attack Oscar but are unable to do anything dangerous {std each} . Goblin {j} slips under the wagon, slipping out to catch Cromwell on the side {dam 2} while {f} pushs on and engages Lisa, although he is unable to do anything effective {mv+std}. Goblin {e} appears on the other side of the wagon from Cromwell, climbing up onto the drivers bench, before slipping and dissappearing back down the way he came {failed Climb chk}.

Hewik moves up alongside boulder {9}, where he has some concealment from those at the wagon {mvx2}.

Sadolath moves forwards to close the distance {mv}, but holds his action for the moment.

With Oscar between the rest of the goblins {d,g} and himself, Cromwell decides to deal with the threat to his flank. Unlike everyone else, Cromwell seems to have remembered how to use his weapon and drops the creature like a sack of potatoes {std}. It doesn't take Healing skilll to know that the creature is unlikely to be breathing for much longer.

Nate's pretty sure the goblin {c} is out for good, but doesn't have time to stop and check. He turns and runs for the wagon {full: double mv}, bringing him to within about 15 feet of it. His path takes him almost over the top of the sleeper {a}, and like Cromwell before him, the thought flashes through his head _Gotta remember to do something about that guy_.

Oscar attacks {d} but the strike goes wide {std}.

Lisa attempts to take out goblin {d}'s legs, but loses her footing and nearly her weapon. She is barely able to regain the former before {b} swings at at her. Fortunately for her, his attack was hasty and ill timed.

Archer moves forwards with Sadolath, and like him, holds his action for lack of a clear shot.

ooc: Cromwell and Oscar have a mv action each.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 7, 2004)

OOC: oops, miss that one, in that case, I would have move next to the boulder to have an easy time to duck behind, but to have a line of sight on F.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 7, 2004)

Nate tries to stay close to Cromwell, to prevent either of them to be flanked by the goblins. As usual, he'll take his mace in his his two hands, trying a power-attack now and then. His eyes start to take on a wild look, it appears he's losing his temper a bit.


----------



## doghead (Apr 7, 2004)

*Round 5* 

Goblins {g, d} continue to harry Oscar. {g} swings low and awkwardly, missing Oscar, but {d's} attack is better and catches Oscar a blow {std, dam 5} that sends him crashing to the floor of the wagon. Goblin {e}, on the other side of the drivers board to Cromwell, reappears and promptly slips off again with a surprised yelp! {failed climb check - the stupid git!}. There is a brief exchange, goblins {g and d} suddenly turn and leap off the the tail of the wagon and begin to hightail it out of there. Moments later, {e} appears a short distance behind them, going in the same direction (off the west side of the map).

Meanwhile, goblin {f} tries to take advantage of Lisa's focus on the bigger goblin to slip under her defences. Fortunately, for her, he's smarter than capable.

Hewik watches. All the goblins he can see are engaged in melee with his companions. He holds.

Nate takes a quick look {free}, but isn't quite be sure if all of the goblins around the wagon have moved off. 

Sadolath moves cautiously over towards the sleeping goblin {mv}, drawing to a halt just outside the creatures reach (should it wake up). He stuffs his sling in his pouch as he does so and shifts his staff to his good hand.

Nate, Cromwell, Oscar, Archer have full actions remaining. Lisa has a Mv action remaining.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 8, 2004)

With a roar, Cromwell leaps at the Goblins who felled Oscar.  _Hang on, De Reign.  I don't fancy telling your father any bad news..._


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 8, 2004)

Seeing Oscar go down, all thoughts about the emptyheaded insult made by his friend disappear. Nate clenches his jaw, grits his teeth, and like an angry bull he wades in next to Cromwell, flailing about with his mace, braining any goblin silly enough to get between him and oscar.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Apr 8, 2004)

Oscar looks up at the goblin faces around him. _Oh this is wonderful. Grandmother will never forgive me if I die in such a stupid way._ 

ooc: Oscar should be dead or dieing. he only has 8 hits and has taken more than that in this battle so far. just to let you know.


----------



## doghead (Apr 8, 2004)

*Err ...*

ooc: Thanks Argent. i just noticed the ball at my feet. see the ooc thread.


----------



## doghead (Apr 11, 2004)

*Round 5 cont ...* 

With a roar Cromwell clambers up onto the wagon as the goblins scatter, leaping from the open tail of the wagon. Up Cromwell climbs onto the drivers board and then over the back of the seat into the wagon {mv}. Oscar lies awkwardly in a spreading pool of blood. As Cromwell squats to check the boy his eyes and mace sweep the wagon. But there is no sign of any goblins remaining on or around the wagon. Oscar is still .... but he breathes.

Nate arrives at side of the wagon {mv} to find Cromwell crouching beside Oscar's body. 

Archer begins to push forwards as fast as he can while being able to keep his bow ready {mv}. As he approaches the wagon, the fight between Lisa and the two goblins comes into view from behind boulder {9}. He pauses and sets, but there is just no clear shot. He considers moving forwards but decides to wait for an opening.

A little way off there is a simultaneous sharp cry of pain and snarl of triumph as goblin {b} catches Lisa a solid blow with his flail.

ooc: Nate and Cromwell have a std action action remaining. 

*End Round 5*


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 11, 2004)

Cromwell drops his mace and presses his free hand to Oscar's wound, trying to staunch the bleeding.

Heal +2, I believe.


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 12, 2004)

Nate runs towards the goblins atacking Lisa, a roar of rage escaping his lips.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

Seeing his friends need some help, and he cannot have a clear shot, Hewik will take his staff and go help Lisa to get rid of her two goblins.


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2004)

*Round 5 tidy up* 

Nate barely arrives at the wagon before he pushes away from it a leaps around the felled horse, still lashed into its harness, and towards Lisa and the goblins. Goblin {b}, with his back to the wagon, is unaware of Nate until the last moment. But its too late to avoid the descending mace. The blow crashes down on the creature's shoulder {std: attack} and the creature crashes down to its knees, before collapsing face down into the dirt.

ooc: Nate uses the remainder of his mv action to close.

Cromwell presses his hand to the wound, but the soft crunch feel is enough to tell him that there is more damage here than he can deal with. Bones have been broken. And Cromwell suspects that that is not the least of it. Oscar's breathing is rapid and ragged, and has a wet whistling sound. The way the boy lies looks bad to Cromwell, and with a gentle heave, he shifts Oscar. Oscar's breathing slows and deepens and the flow of blood slows {std: heal chk}.

*Round 5 tidy up done.*


----------



## doghead (Apr 12, 2004)

*Round 6* 

Goblins may be cruel, mean and spiteful, but they are not completely stupid. Goblin {f} withdraws as fast as his skinny little scaly green legs can carry him {mv 40ft}.

ooc: Hewik, Cromwell and Nate are up next.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 12, 2004)

Hewik, seeing a goblin fleeing, got an idea. He shout "Put down your weapons and surrender, and your lives will be spared!"

OCC: Try to intimidate the Goblins into stopping the fight


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 13, 2004)

Nate attacks the goblin closest to Lisa, trying to protect her. If there are none nearby, he'll try to see if any other friends need a hand.


----------



## doghead (Apr 13, 2004)

*Round 6 cont ...* 

Nate looks up from the fallen goblin {b}. There is only one other goblin {f} in sight, and it is fleeing southwards. The goblins {d,e,g} that fled west from the wagon have already disappeared into the long grass and small scrubs lying beyond the road. The goblin has a head start, but Nate has the longer legs. He could catch the little runt ... He glances around to see if there is any more pressing danger when something catches his eye. One of the (human) bodies lying beside the wagon stirred.

Lisa groans and leans heavily on her staff. Blood oozes from beneath her leather jerkin.

Cromwell reaches down and pulls Sadolath up into the wagon in one easy motion. As Cromwell keeps a wary eye over the pair, the halfling begins his incantations then touches Oscar lightly on the forhead {std: cast CLW-heals 6 wounds}. Oscar jerks and thrashes around for a moment before falling still again. A moment later, his eyes open.

A shout from Archer reminds everyone that there is still one goblin {a} around, completely unhurt, and likely to be more than a little unhappy when he wakes up. Sadolath thinks that that will be in less than half a minute.

ooc: Would you like me to wrap it all up here and just shunt you along to the town, or just keep moving along normally till I have to leave, then pick it up from there.

notes:

~ the wagon is still fully operational, but you would need to use your own horses to pull it.
~ Lisa has lost 2/3 of her hit points.
~ Goblins {a & c} are dying. All the other goblins have run off.
~ There are three bodies beside the wagon, two human and a dwarf. One of the humans is negative but stable. The rest are dead. There is one more dead human further down the road (about 60 feet back).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 13, 2004)

"Sadoloth," barks Cromwell, "See if you can't keep that damned warlock of theirs from leaving this world just yet.  He might know something."  He turns to the Oscar.  He's glad he's alive, but angered by his stupid mistake.  "Make yourself useful.  Bind the sleeping one.  Lisa, come here and we'll see about that would.  Nate, see if you can make the survivor," he points to the man, "comfortable.  The rest of you, keep an eye out on the perimeter.  When we're done here, we'll load the bodies and bring them to the next town for burial."


----------



## DrZombie (Apr 26, 2004)

"Euhm, excuse me sir, but, euhm, I'm a blacksmith, not a docter. I might accidentally kill him. I'll help make room on the carriage for the corpses, if you don't mind, sir." Nate says, redfaced.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 26, 2004)

"I'm not a doctor, but I am used to take care of animals, and treat their wounds and illness, we are not that different, do you me to try?"  say Hewik


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Apr 30, 2004)

Cromwell responds to his two nominal subordinates.  "Right.  Get to it."

If Sadoloth can't try and keep them alive for questioning, not being "here", then Cromwell will with his newly bumped up heal skill.  Heal +3.


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Sadolath flinches as Cromwell barks in his ear. Something flashes across his face, but is gone too quickly for Cromwell to understand what it was. Sadolath glances across at the sleeping goblin, who lies between the wagon and wounded spellcaster.

"Oscar should rest. And he's in no condition to deal with the sleeper if he wakes up."

Meanwhile, Hewik jog-trots over to towards the survivor. As he closes with Lisa who stands between him and the wagon he notices the blood staining her jerkin and pants and he slows to a walk. Lisa shakes off his concerned look and waves him on.

"Its just a scratch. Looks worse than it is. See to the survivor. I'll be right behind you."

Hewik moves off and Lisa turns and walks carefully after him, her face carefully expressionless. Hewik finds a middle aged man sprawled on the ground a dozen feet from the wagon. He's been run through the side with a javlin, and his head a face is covered with blood. Its that which probably saved his life, because despite looking lethal, it is not as bad as it seems. Hewik has dealt with worse on his goats. But the javlin wound is more difficult. Hewik saw something like it when one of the goats fell off a rock and speared itself on a broken branch at the bottom. The goat died. Hewik pushes those thoughts aside and concentrates on the task at hand. A short while later he settles back on his haunches and wipes his bloody hands on the grass. The man still breathes.

ooc: sorry been interrupted. To be continued ...


----------



## doghead (Apr 30, 2004)

Archer nocks another arrow and, drawing it up into a shooting position takes a couple of steps in the direction of the sleeping goblin. The goblin rolls onto his side and Archer releases, nearly plugging him with a arrow. 

"!"

The arrow buries itself in the ground just inches from the creature.

Like the other goblin atop the wagon, this one also dressed in an unsual armour. It looks almost like its made of bone pieces. Beside him lies a javlin and wicked looking battle axe.

Archer looks over expectantly at Cromwell.

Nate moves over to where the bodies lie beside the wagon. They are both dead. Weapons lie in the grass nearby.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 1, 2004)

"Bind any still alive with whatever you can find- belts, whatever."


----------



## DrZombie (May 4, 2004)

As he sees the goblin starting to move again, Nate rushes over to Archer, his bloody mace held high. He makes a gesture to the goblin to stay, if it moves he'll clobber it.


----------



## Velmont (May 4, 2004)

"That men will need more than I can do. He is still breathing but I doesn't know how much time he will stay alive without a doctor."


----------



## doghead (May 4, 2004)

Archer glances back at the goblin, then at Cromwell, then reluctantly back to the goblin. He puts down the bow and pulls his short sword then, after a deep breath, cautiously appraoches the sprawled creature. He starts with his the feet, wrapping his belt around the goblins ankles and pulling it tight. He pauses for a moment, then rapidly begins seaching through his pouch until he finds a bowstring. Then he stops.

Thats how Nate finds them. The gioblin still asleep, and Archer standing uncertainly at the creatures feet. Archer turns to the blacksmith with relief.

"I want to turn him over to bind his hands behind his back. Do you think that that will wake him? Perhaps you could turn I could tie?"

Between them they manage to get the creature trussed up before its begins to grunt and its eyes begin to flicker open.

Meanwhile, Sadolath, having traversed the distance between the wagon and the fallen spellcaster, casts his spell and touches the bloodied creature. Sadolath notes with satisfaction the characteristic momentary stiffening and gasp of air as the spell's power floods through the body. The goblin should live.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 4, 2004)

"Bring me the scroll case," Cromwell tells Sadoloth, and then tends first to the human wounded and then to any remaining surviving goblins.  _You can always use more prisoners to question, I suppose._


----------



## DrZombie (May 5, 2004)

Being satisfied that the goblin is bound like a sausage, Nate grabs him with one hand and carries him to the wagon, the other hand grabbing his mace, making clear to the goblin that any moves will result in the business end of his mace connecting to its head at high velocity.


----------



## doghead (May 5, 2004)

Nate reaches down and hooks his hand under the creature's belt and hoiks it up. He nearly ruptures something. The goblin has some meat on him and doesn't make things any easier by twisting and turning til Nate's non-verbal warning with his mace quietens it down. With gritted teeth, Nate carries the creature back to the wagon. Archer scoops up the battle axe and javlins left behind and follows.

Sadolath nods in response to Cromwell's command. After one more quick check to see that the creature is still breathing Sadolath sets about rummaging through the bag for the scroll. After a moment he pauses, then changes tack, carefully maneuvouring the bag over the creatures head. Done, he reches back in and pulls out the scroll and opens it up.

"Its a map!"

ooc: TH - if you/Cromwell could you give me an idea of what you want done before you set off, it'll will let me move things along a bit more quickly.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 5, 2004)

Search the bodies for anything valuable or important, grab any living goblins for questioning, grab any living humans, grab all the human bodies for burial.


----------



## doghead (May 8, 2004)

Slowly the group begins to move as if it knew what it was doing as Cromwell barks orders. 

The goblins are checked. Those that did not flee. Apart from their weapons they have, with the exception of the two 'bosses' and the 'spellcaster', few personal belongings. Nothing more than could be stuffed in a pouch or small backbag - for that is all they have on them. However what they do have is gathered up and brought over to the wagon. Morning stars and javlins. Filthy  armour. Some daggars. Some stinking cured meat. Two flint and steel sets. Some spare bowstrings. Other odds and ends*.

Surprisingly - in addition to the bound 'boss' {a} and the stabilised 'spellcaster' {c} - the second boss {b} and two of the grunts {h and j} still live**. They have looked better though. Only the bound boss is in any condition to speak. But he greats any attempts to question him with snarls, curses and great gobs of spit. In your eye Cromwell. The Corporal's uppercut to the jaw leaves him looking a bit dazed and his aim is out after that.

ooc: 20 for the goblin. 19 for Cromwell. 3's and 4's for the goblin after that.

Apart from the one found alive, the others from the wagon (presumabely) are dead. They wear light armour and carried simple weapons - which mostly lie around where they lie. They have, as has their armour, the rough and slightly battered look of men accustomed to fighting. Guards? 

In, and in some cases around, the wagon are bolts of fine fabric and several large locked chests. Five in all. The chest on the ground has been opened. Silver tableware lies spilled on the gound around it. Two chests in the wagon show signs of having been hacked at around the padlocks and hinges.

With one of the original cart horses dead in its traces and the other no where to be seen, its fairly obvious that you will need your own horses if the wagon is going to be of any use to you. Nate thinks that he can fix the traces and harnesses.

ooc: * a more complete list to follow.
ooc: ** Sadolath has two Oth level spells remaining which he can convert to Cure Minor Wounds. (Detect Magic and Touch of Fatigue).


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 9, 2004)

"Aye.  Let's get it all to the next town; we can sort it out there.  Let me see that map."


----------



## Velmont (May 9, 2004)

"Let carry the body to the next village, so a priest can offer them a proper burial."


----------



## doghead (May 10, 2004)

ooc: Equipment gathered from the goblins.
{a} battleaxe, 2 javlins, 'bone' armour, 2 stoppered vials, 6gp, 16sp.
{b} flail, 'bone' armour (slightly heavier than that of {a}), 1 stoppered vial, 4gp, 8sp.
{c} short spear, pouch of sling bullets, 2 stoppered vials, a scroll in a case, 11gp, 19sp.
{3 grunts} mace, shield, javlin, dagger and leather armour each, a belt pouch each - total collection: 2 flint and steel sets, 5 bowstrings, assorted (finger?) bones, cured meat, a salt block, some colourful pebbles, a rag doll, a lump of grease, two whetstones, an ornate iron belt buckle, a stoppered vial, a bag of broken chalk, a whistle, 3 line and fishhook sets, 11gp, 19sp.

Cromwell leaps down from the wagon and strides over to meet Sadolath. Sadolath has the map stretched out on the rock that the two goblins were using for the same purpose. It is a map of the region, the planes that lie between the two great forests and the towns and villages that lie opon it. The lands you call home. There are notes jotted on the map in goblin. Against Seven you see jotted: 'stone and trees' '4 spans' '5 towers' '4 hands'.

Having delivered the bound goblin {a} to the wagon, Nate returns to making room on the wagon for the dead and wounded. Oscar makes to get up and help but Nate waves him back down. He has barely any colour in his face. Actually, the roles of fabric would make comfortable bedding for the wounded, and if the chests are dumped, then room can be made at the foot of the wagon bed for the dead. Nate begins to toss the remaining chests off the side.

Archer assists Lisa gathering up the other unconscious goblins. The spellcaster {c}, the second boss {b} and the two grunts. The 5 of them are grouped under the watchful eyes of Lisa and Archer as the wagon is cleared. 

The wounded man is loaded onto the wagon and the bodies of the human and dwarf also.

Oscar clambers down and heads over to where Sadolath and Cromwell crouch byaround the map. 

Finally, Hewik and Archer set off to gather up the horses while Nate gets to work cutting away the dead horse and fixing the traces. It takes about 10 minutes before its done, but it takes Hewik and Archer longer to gather the skittish horses as they have, quite naturally, put some distance between themselves and noise and stink of the fight. 

As they walk the animals back, Hewik grunts with suprise.

Hewik 



Spoiler



Atop the slope to the north of the wagon, against the horizon you see something move. 120 feet away or so. Its gone. Just a trick of the light. No. Someone. A head and shoulders. Matted hair? Smallish. Less than 5 foot?


----------



## Velmont (May 10, 2004)

"Have you seen that, Archer?" pointing at the northen slope. "There was someone just a moment ago. He muct have gone on the other side. Let's see what it is."

Hewik start to walk in direction of the slope with his horse. He try not to go directly where the man dissapear, but a bit aside, not to fall nose on nose with it. If he feel some danger, he will try to hide or go back to the wagon.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 11, 2004)

Cromwell glances up from his organizing of the wagon, which needs to transfer far more than it can actually hold, and sighs as he sees his men wandering off.  _I'll remind them about discipline later_ he thinks, unloading another box and taking a moment to check its contents.  The map is at his side, to be deciphered later, and the stoppered vials wrapped carefully in a bolt of cloth.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2004)

Archer, a couple of steps ahead, is startled out of his thoughts. He looks around where Hewik indicated but shakes his head. "Hey," he mutters as Hewik breaks off in the direction of the slope. With a couple of nervous glaces at his longbow resting by the wagon, he follows.

Hewik walks the horse in amoung the boulders til the ground begins to noticibly slope up, and the footing becomes treacherous with the loose rocks and scree that has slid down the gully. He can't go any further with the horse. _He_ could scramble up the slope. It looks easy enough so long as you can find secure footings. But very exposed. Archer pulls up a couple of steps behind Hewik, looking excited.

Hewik sees no more movement at the top of the slope. Archer is pretty sure that he saw someone too. "Smallish. With a bow or spear or something. Yeah! I saw it too. But I can't see anything now," he whispers to Hewik. "Whacha wanna do? Hava look or tell Cromwell?"

The chests, appart from one are padlocked. However a couple of them have been obviously gone at, and one of the padlocks look pretty close to giving way. A couple of well placed blows and quick wrench and it comes away away. Fur. A fur lined cloak on closer inspection. As well as other cloaks, jackets and items of clothes - velvets, silks, fine wools. Embroidered. Expensive. Before Cromwell can decide whether to tackle another one, he notices Hewik and Archer heading off towards the north.

Having finished clearing the chests off the wagon, Nate gets to work on getting the dead horse out of the harness and things ready for the other horses. With only one harness it will mean a little make-do. Nate, however, has an idea.

Lisa watches the goblins. Well mostly the conscious one. It watches her. She notices Nate looking at Cromell. She notices Cromwell looking at Hewik and Archer. "What are they up to?" she asks no one in particular.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 12, 2004)

Cromwell closes the chest again and mutters darkly, dropping into drill-sergeant mode.*  He somehow manages to bellow at the two while not raising his voice more than he has to to be heard.

“_Private _ Leafwing! _Private _ Pathfinder! Is there any par_ticular_ reason you’re wandering off from your post?  Going for a _stroll_, privates?”  He waits for an explanation, and his look tells them that it better be a good one.  He has his mace in one hand, and his shield lies nearby.

*Think _What is your major malfunction, numbnuts?_ and _You're not even a human f-cking being!_ 

With apologies to to you, Velmont.  Cromwell is just a LN guy doin' his job.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 12, 2004)

Oscar lay on his back moaning. His eyes are red and swollen. He looks haunted by the pain. "Sir. Please remember that we're all new to this. Even you."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 12, 2004)

Cromwell hesitates for a moment, looking with sympathy on Oscar's pain.  Then he presses on.  "I'd rather yell at you than have to avenge you," he says with forced brusqueness, and then turns to Sadoloth.  "Can you do anything more for him?"


----------



## DrZombie (May 12, 2004)

[OOC : original post :Using scraps and bits of leather, Nate is repairing the harnass for the horse._Mmmh, I dunno if it'll have enough pull for this overloaded cart. *Sigh* Well, There's allways me I'll guess. I'll never hear the end of it. Lisa will call me "Horsie" for ages to come. She might even try to feed me oatmeal. *Sigh*_
Easing the horse in it's harnass, Nate then uses his contraption to buckle himself in.
"C'mon beastie, PULL" 
With that both he and the horse pull with all their might, trying to get the cart out of the mud.
Once it gets going, He'll unbuckle and lead the horse, helping to pull when necessary.
*Sigh*]  Talk about flogging a dead horse.

Leaving the dead horse in its harnass, Nate gently approaches the other carthorse and tries to soothe it, offering an apple to the frightened beast. He then ties a sturdy rope to its harnass, attaches it to the dead horse and lets the horse drag away the carcass. He then cuts the dead horse free and fits the harnass to the packhorse of the group. Using bits and pieces of leather he tries to fit it all together, then spans both horses to the carriage and is ready to go.


----------



## doghead (May 12, 2004)

ooc:Er, Nate has put himself into harness with a dead horse. I sure that is not what he intended. (But his intentions were good.) The wagon is set up for two horses, side by side. One is dead in its harness, the other has been cut loose and has gone. You do, however, have two other horses (both alive) you could use instead, should Hewik and Archer get back to the wagon with them. Feel free to edit the above.

Archer looks back at Cromwell then at Hewik, obviously torn with indecision.

Lisa winces inwardly at Oscar's interjection. But then she has been around soldiers all her life. For her, their way of thinking is perhaps more normal than the way the rest of the town thinks. Perhaps. She does understand where Oscar is coming from. Sergeants probably seem like bullies to many people.


----------



## Velmont (May 13, 2004)

"Let's go back and report our sight to Cromwell before he enter a crisis... I think it is wiser if it is armed, I don't really want to find it was another goblin that want to fight, but if it is running away, it will be gone before we come back here."

On that, Hewik make a sign to Cromwell that he is going back. Which he does immediatly, looking back to the slope from time to time.


----------



## doghead (May 13, 2004)

Archer nods in agreement. "If it was friendly, it wouldn't have run away when it saw us. I think that we should get the heck out of here." Which seems to remind him that the others are waiting on the horses that they currently have with them. He puts words into action and hustles it back to the wagon.

He fields Cromwells question as best he is able after handing the horse over to Nate. As quickly as possible, assuming Cromwell doesn't set him to any other task, he scuttles back to where Nate is working on getting the first horse into harness. Horses are much more familier territory than fighting goblins. His brother's stories didn't mention this.

"I can help. What do you want me to do? I'll hold the this horse while you get that one sorted if you want. Or do you want me to do somethings else? Just let me know."

Whatever it is Nate asks him to do, he sets about it with a degree of concentration Nate has never seen in the village dreamer before. Between them, the work won't take more than 5 minutes tops.

ooc: TH - can you let me know if you plan to investigate the sighting at the top of the hill, or get loaded up and out of there.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 13, 2004)

Cromwell frowns at the report.  "Okay.  It was a good to investigate- just report to me first."  He looks up over the ridge.  "Let's get out of here.  Any way to bring these crates along?"


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2004)

Nate looks up from his work. "I just finished unloading them..." he mutters.

Getting Archer to start on the second horse, he steps over to the wagon and gives Cromwell's request some consideration. Eventually he concludes that with the two bodies, one wounded man and 5 wounded goblins its just not possible.

ooc: if anyone has any brilliant ideas, let me know and I'll edit the post. Could you let me know if there is anything else you are bringing with you in addition to the items Cromwell gathered up.

Eventually, everything is on board, the wagon is turned around and the road onwards once again taken. The road swings northward for a ways, then back towards the east as it enters some woods. Slowly, the broken hills fall away behind you, as do the woods some time later, leaving you in open rolling countryside, lightly sprinkled with small copses and solitary trees. You put a mile between yourself and the battlefield. Then two. You haven't seen anything untowards in the last hour. People begin to relax a bit. Its approaching mid afternoon, but you can't have more than 4 miles to go, tops. A couple more hours and you'll be in Trolluck. In time for tea it looks like.

Its the horses that sense something first - their ears going back and their step becoming quicker and somewhat agitated. Its Hewik who notices that something is approaching through the woods still visable behind them. Sadolath, after a moments consideration, agrees.

Half a dozen goblins on worgs flicker between the trees at the fringes of the forest before disappearing behind a thicker thicket to reappear moments later on the other side, loping directly towards you at full stretch. About a mile back. Broken snatches of cries and shouts arrive on the wind.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 14, 2004)

Oh _crap!_

Cromwell's eyes widen, and he opens his mouth to swear.  Catching himself, he mutters "Kettenek preserve us," _and let us not cross your barrier just yet._  He pauses for a moment in consideration, thinking of the overloaded cart, Oscar and the unnamed merchant, too wounded to ride, and...

Ride.  Outriders.  The Skirmish of Shell Hill that scarred Brother Keln always talked about, when light horsemen were able to pick apart the slower Worg cavalry.  He thinks for a moment, considering his forces.

"Lisa, Archer, saddle up.  Use bow and sling, try to draw them off to the east.  You’re faster then they are.  Don't let them get too close, but don't stray too far.  If some break off to attack you, keep out of their range and keep firing at them, then come back to us- unless there's only one of them, in which case they're just trying to chase you off.  Kill him.  

“If none of them follow you, stay close and attack their rear when they reach us."  He gives Archer a sling to use when his arrows run out, and makes sure that both he and Lisa have plentiful bullets.  He gives them each a potion, and the rest- one to each member of the Seven.  "I don't know what they do, but it might help," he says.  He sends the two of them off.  He hesitates a moment, and says seriously  “If we fall, you’ve got to carry on warning the other towns.”  He salutes them. “Good luck, and be careful.”

That leaves him Nathan, Sadoloth, Hewik, and the wounded Oscar*.   He looks around for any cover to steer the wagon too- a fallen log that could form part of a barricade, anything.  Even a single tree might help. Failing any cover, he sighs resignedly.  "All right.  Unload the wagon.  If we tip it over we can put our backs to something and avoid being surrounded."  If there's even a single tree nearby, they'll flip it over next to that and keep themselves on the tree side, so it won't fall over on them.  

He gives Hewik the small-sized Javelins to throw, Ay'tennar, Oscar and himself a poorly-sized sling each, and enough bullets to go around.**  He also gives Ay’tennar two of his javelins.  “You’ll only have time for one throw,” he says.  Sadoloth gets the short spear.  “Set it for the charge.”

He realizes something.  If there’s time, he says “Everyone give Oscar a small sip of your potion and see if any heal some small measure of his wounds.   If so, give him the rest.”***

“All right,” he says, addressing his troops.  “We’ve got more arrows and stones than we’ll have time before they close on us, so when I tell you to shoot, shoot, even if its farther than you think you can hit.  You might get lucky.  Aim for the riders.”  With that, he turns to face the enemy, and readies his tiny sling.

When the Goblins reach 1,000 feet, he says “Oscar, longbow.  The one farthest to the left.”

When they reach 600 feet, he says “Sadoloth, shortbow.  Farthest to the left.”

When they reach 500 feet, he says “Slings.  Farthest to the left.”  He sends a bullet flying

At 300 feet, he says “Javelins.  Farthest to the left.”  He follows his own advice.

At 100, he says “Draw weapons, prepare for charge!”  As the Worgs bound the last few feet, he yells _“ For Kettenek!  For Seven!”_  and he swings at a rider.

Right, here’s how I figure it goes, if they just run all the way towards us.

When the Wargs reach maximum bowshot range (1,000 feet), we enter initiative.  They move 200 feet per round at a run.  So Oscar shoots at them once at 1,000 feet.  Next turn, Oscar shoots at them at 800 feet.  Next turn, Oscar and Sadoloth shoot at them at 600 feet.  The next turn, everyone shoots them at 400 feet.  The next turn, everyone shoots them at 200 feet (with those with slings switching to javelins).  All the time concentrating fire until one worg/rider combo falls, and the moving on to the next.

Then they either run 200 feet in order to be right next to us, and we drop our ranged weapons, draw melee weapons, and hit them, or they  double move 100 feet and charge the next turn, in which case we draw melee weapons and ready an attack action.

Okay? 

*What’s Oscar at, anyway?  More than 0, right?
**  All the weapons are sized for small creatures, so -2.
*** think it says you can find out what potions are by sipping them.  Hoping for a cure potion.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 14, 2004)

Good question. What is Orcar's status right now?


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 14, 2004)

You took 4, then 3, then 5 points of damage, then were healed 6.  So either 1 or 0, depending on how long you bled.


----------



## Velmont (May 14, 2004)

"I've heard worg are worst than wolves in fight." start to say Hewik, while taking the javelin, "our chance to win are poor I think, if what I have heard about those animals are true. Maybe, if we could find a way not to fight, it owuld be better. Fleeing, with the wagon, it will be tough..."


----------



## DrZombie (May 14, 2004)

AS the worgs draw closer, Nate follows the commands of Cromwell. When they are close, however, he fumbles with something in his coat. He draws forth a gleaming metal contraption, the size of a small club. Pointing it straight at the face of the snarling worg that is charging towards him, he grins and pulls the trigger. 

KABOOOOOM.

A blinding flash and a cloud of smoke blind those nearby. Grinning like a maniac he takes his heavy mace and brains the startled goblin/worg that is closest.


----------



## doghead (May 14, 2004)

ooc: I have Oscar at 1hp.

TH, I assume you want to stop the wagon and use the horses in harness? There are no saddles as such, so any riding will be bareback (+5 DC).

I always hated maths. This is how I think it works. Let me know if its wonky. The worgs have move 50'. But they are mounted, so say 40'. They can hustle (lope) at 800 feet a minute. 5280 feet to the mile. So about 6 minutes until they are in range of missile weapons if you stop (less if they pick up the pace to to a run for part of the way).

Nate hauls in on the reins. The horses have other ideas and it takes some work to get them to stop. They do eventually, but their eyes are flat against their heads and their eyes rolled back. The snort and prance and pull at the reins. There is no way Nate can let go til the animals are calmed. Hewik realises the problem immediately, leaps down from the wagon and dashes forwards to calm the horses. Oscar is right on his heels. 

Oscar, it seems, does know something about animals. Its almost eerie the way he calms the agitated animal with just a touch and some whispered words. ooc: Handle Animal check, DC 20.

Archer follows Oscar and Hewik, but stays clear as the animals are calmed. He looks at Cromwell. "I can ride, but there is no way I can shoot this and ride at the same time." He holds up his longbow. "Let Oscar ride. I'm more use here."

Lisa looks like she too is about to argue the point with Cromwell. But she really is too much her father's daughter. Oscar pulls his knife and begins cutting. 

2 minutes down. 3600 feet away.

As soon as Oscar has his horse unharnessed, she takes it from him and clambers onto its back. It nearly takes off there and then - but she manages to haul it back around.

Sadolath steps up to Oscar and with a brief incantation and flourish, touches him lightly. Oscar hisses. {+1 hp} Sadolath shrugs. "It may help."

Hewik's horse can sense the halflings agitation, and Hewik has to take a moment to calm his inner turmoil before he is able to do the same for the horse. It takes him about a minute to get his animal calm. Another couple to get the harness cut away.

Nate growls and leaps over the backboard into the wagon bed. The goblin boss had rolled himself over and was busily working away at the bonds. His wrists were bloody, but the binds still hold tight. Nate brains the goblin with the shaft of his mace.

Hewik pulls the horse away from the yoke and over to where to where Oscar and Archer stand. 

3 minutes down. 2800 feet.

Archer opens his mouth as if to say something, then snaps it closed. He pushes his longbow and quiver into Oscar's hands and clambers up on the horse. Like Lisa's, it is skittish and prances around as Archer tries to mount. As soon as he is up, it wheels around and takes off in the opposite direction to the worgs. Lisa turns her horse and, with one last reproachful look at Cromwell follows.

Cromwell finishes handing out the potions. Archer and Lisa he missed. He realises something and suggests Oscar try the potions. Oscar takes a sip of  of his own, then necks the rest {P:CLW 4 hp recovered}. Cromwell grabs another and hands it to Oscar. He sniff it and shakes his head. Smells different. The third he sinks after sniffing it {P:CLW remaining hp recovered}

Cromwell realises that there will be no time to tip the wagon. It will have to do as is. The goblin riders will kick up the pace once they get close enough. They can cover move than 1500 yards a minute at a run. They have only moments to get into position and ready weapons.

4 minutes down. 2000 feet.

Oscar and Sadolath poke shafts into the ground in front of them. Hewik, Nate and Cromwell lean spears and javlins against the wagon and grab half a dozen bullets in their left hands.

Round 1: 1000 feet - Oscar's shaft arcs across the sky betwen the groups only to lost in the background moments before it arrives. 

Round 2: 880 feet - Oscar's second shaft likewise.

Round 3: 760 feet - Oscar's third shaft likewise.

Round 4: 640 feet - Oscar's forth shaft likewise. One of the riders tumbles from his mount. Sadolaths first shaft goes closer to Cromwell than any of the riders. 

The goblins pull bows from their saddles.

Round 5: 520 feet - Oscars releases his fifth. It buries itself into another rider. The goblin jerks back, and the worg stumbles a bit. But it's loses only a few strides before it has regained its balance. Sadolath releases his second shaft. Hewik, Nate and Cromwell wind up and release their first bullets.

Arrows appear in the goblin's hands and they rise up in their saddles.

Round 6: 400 feet - The goblins release. An arrow slams itself in the sideboards of the wagon. A couple sprout from the ground in front.

Oscar releases his sixth. Sadolath releases his third. Hewik, Nate and Cromwell release their second bullets.

Round 7: 280 feet - The goblins release. Another arrow slams into the sideboards of the wagon beside Cromwell. A couple more sprout from the ground in front.

Oscar's fingers slip as he draws and the arrows is spun away harmlessly. Sadolath releases his fourth. Hewik, Nate and Cromwell release their third. Something connects and the wounded goblin twists in his saddle, dragging the worg around. It twist and turns snapping and snarling as the rider tries to regain control and his seat.

Round 8: 160 feet - The goblins release again. An arrow buries itself into the wagon beside Oscar. Another slams into Cromwell leaving a wicked gash across his breastplate. The one that fell behind gets his mount under control but does not advance. 

Oscar releases number eight. It glaces off one of the goblins. Sadolath releases his fifth, which glances off the same goblin. Hewik releases his fourth. Cromwell grabs a javlins and throws. The poor goblin just manages to duck it, but keeps his seat. Nate pulls out his mace and points it at the goblin. The mace explodes with thunderous BBOOOM and a great cloud of smoke. The goblin dissappears over the back of its mount and comes rolling to a halt barely 50 feet away.

Round 9: 40 feet. - The goblins release. Sadolath feels a tug on his leather jerkin. He glances down to see a bloodied arrow sprouting from the wagon behind him {dam: 2}. The other arrows are nowhere to be seen.

Oscar pulls his rapier. Nate his mace. Cromwell his. Sadolath sets his spear. Hewik grabs his javlin.

30 feet and the three remaining goblins and all but one of riderless worgs veer away flashing past the wagon to the left with gutteral howls and cries. That last one slams into Cromwell with a bone shattering crunch as its jaws close over his leg {dam 8}. Cromwell twists and tries to bring his mace into play. Its not pretty but it's something. Nate and Oscar try and assist, but cannot get clear blows. Hewik does, stabbing the beast with his javlin.

Round 10: ...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 14, 2004)

Oscar's vision has been a bit off ever since he woke up mostly dead. but seeing Cromwell in desperate trouble he pulls himself together and launches himself at the worg. He will try to jump on it's back and attempt to *ride* it off Cromwell. Hopefuly it will try to buck Him instead of attack the Half Orc. 

Basically it's a combination of handle animal with a ride check "synergy bonus" as I try to break the Worg like you break a wild horse.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 15, 2004)

Cromwell's battle cry segues seemlessly into a shout of pain.  He swings at the goblin brought up to eye level by his mount.

See OOC thread for questions.


----------



## doghead (May 15, 2004)

Oscar straddles the worg back rather than mounts it as such. The unespected weight on its back suprises the animal into letting go of Cromwell's arm. Oscar yanks back and sideways on the reigns, jerking the creatures head around to the right and forcing it to step back and sink down onto its haunches to avoid falling. Oscar to is forced to step back to avoid sliding down its back and ending up on his bum. Cromwells swing misses, but Nate's catches it a blow under the muzzle. Hewik's spear finds the creature's flank again.

Meanwhile, Sadolath, having picked up his bow again, scrambles up onto the wagon. 

The worg twists and snaps at the man holding him. Oscar leaps back, the right arm of of his shirt ripped and bloody {dam: 8}, losing his grip on the creature as he does so. The worg surges to its feet and leaps away through the gap between Oscar and Nate. Cromwell's mace crashes down on its haunches, Nate's across its back {AoO}. Hewik's javlin misses. The creature crashes to the ground at Oscar's feet.

Meanwhile, the three riders and other worg must have cut away to the right and are now north of you. They are moving fast {runx4} but as you watch, they pull up and swing around to face you. They are about 500 to 550 feet from you. There is some rapid gestures, including pointing at both your direction and the direction in which Archer and Lisa went, and a quick exchange between them. Archer and Lisa are nowhere to be seen, although there are several things that could be keeping them from view.

Round 10 complete.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 16, 2004)

"Oscar, you damn fool, we're here to kill them, not domesticate them!  Sadoloth, give him anything you have left."  He turns to the standing Worgs.  "Ready missile weapons again, fire on my signal."  He puts his mace back on his belt and draws another Javelin.  He knows at that distance they should manage at least one volley before the beasts close again.  The blood drips from his wound to wet the dust, but he ignores the pain.

OOC: Full round action to do the weapon switch thing.  The closest they can get in one round is 100 feet, so if they do that I give the order to fire and then draw melee weapons again.  If they hold off for a round discussing, order those with longbow and shortbow to fire.


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2004)

Nate reloads his sling, shooting away at the worgs.


----------



## doghead (May 17, 2004)

Sadolath is the first to see them. Lisa and Archer, quite some way away, but  heading back in your direction at a gallop with weapons drawn. 

The goblins and worg make no move towards you. Rather, the goblins rise up in the saddles with weapons held high and scream promises of retribution, battle cries, curses and obscenities while the worgs throw back their heads and howl.

Your arrows and bullets you cannot see fall, but there is no visible effect.

The goblins sink back into their saddles and the worgs lower their heads, and as one they turn and sprint off back the way they came, towards the forest in the east.

Archer and Lisa reach the wagon shortly, and a little while later, the field is yours.


----------



## Velmont (May 17, 2004)

Hewik try to stay away from the worgs, and continue to sling the goblin riders.


----------



## DrZombie (May 17, 2004)

Working as fast as he can, Nate tries to calm the horses and gets going as soon as possible.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 18, 2004)

"Let's get going as quickly as we can.  They might be back."  Cromwell tries not to feel too elated about their victory- after all, they may all still die before they reach the next town....


----------



## doghead (May 18, 2004)

The goblins and their worgs don't return as you get the horses back into the harness. Nor do they reappear as you set off along the road once again (although not for want of looking). The road remains yours until the small group of horsemen appears from around a low rise, heading in your direction at a fast trot. At the sight of you they break into a run. Well, more of a canter really as the horses have obviously been pushed hard.

Soon you can distinguish the dark red of the jerkins that they wear - the colour common to all of the townguard units in the fief. Well, that three of them wear. The other two a civilians, a rough capable looking man in dark browns and greens carrying a longbow and a well dressed young man. They fall in around you. There is a lot of relief, some questions, and the inevitable balling out.

"Good gods Corporal! Do you plan to let that man bleed to death all over the wagon?"

The journey to the gates of the town is mostly uneventful.

"Well by the Four Faces. Its De Reign! Don't you look a sight De Reign. I'd heard that you had fallen on hard times but .... You should have said if you need money, my good fellow. I could have found something for you in our household. 

"At least you would of had some decent clothes to wear," he finishes with a sniff. The young man, it seems, knows Oscar.

Otherwise uneventful.

As the town comes into sight and you begin to pass through farmlands, people begin to join the wagon and its escort. By the time you pass through the gates, you have become the center of attention of a fairly large crowd, bubbling full of questions and concerns and, for some, cries of concern for loved ones.

The wagon and riders jerks to a halt in the small square just inside the gates, and the crowd closes up in around it.


----------



## DrZombie (May 18, 2004)

"Stand back, stand back. Let them get some air, for heavens' sake" bellows Nate as the villagers crowd around the wagon. Pointing a finger to someone at random (although self-preservation kicks in when he sees that he's pointing at someone important-looking) "You, eeehrm, no YOU. Go get some priests, these men need their attention pretty fast." Then he can feel a fearsome red colour rising from his shoes up to his face, meeting with his sinking stomach in his nether regions as he realises he's ursurping Cromwells command. 

_Oh Bugger. Me and my big mouth._


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 19, 2004)

Oscar is fadeing in and out of conciousness. He looks at the man and recognises him. "Well I would have to say that my aiding the town millitia was..." And he passes out again.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 19, 2004)

Cromwell takes the entire thing in stride.  "Yes sir.  It won't happen again, sir."  As his first stretch of important independent command passes to another, he's not quite sure what to feel.  He did his duty well, faced the enemy on several occasions without casualties... and yet he can't help feel a bit relieved to slip back in to his more comfortable position as an intermediary between officer and enlisted man.

"Good thought, Ay'tennar.  Let's get the wounded tended to."  He begins issuing orders, looking for a suitable place for the wounded to rest and be tended to, a place to bury the dead, and a place to keep the prisoners.  He also hands the highest ranking malitiaman the scroll case with the map.  "Found this on a goblin shaman, sir.  I don't know what it means, but it looks important."


----------



## doghead (May 19, 2004)

The next ten minutes take an eternity.

People dash off. More people arrive. Everyone has suggestions and wants to help. They get in each others way. Some break into screams at the sight of dead loved ones. There is a surge as the crowd realises that there are wounded goblins aboard the wagon and there is nearly a people's power lynching. The people are quietened and the priests arrive. The is almost another lynching as the merchant whose wagon this is arrives and curses the men who lost him his lifesavings. (Never speak ill of the dead) Spells are cast by the priests. The wounded man is carried away. The goblins also. "Ware!" A single voice rises faintly above the burble of the crowd. "Ware! It is hungry." People push forwards to congratulate you. Faintly at first, but slowly becoming more clear as the noise of the crowd dies around it, the owner of voice approaches unseen. "Ware! Hear me and mark these words! The half fiend walk amoung us! Ware!" The crowd slowly parts to reveal a tiny old man with blazing eyes. He walks slowly your way. He stops. The crowd is silent.

"Ware the half fiend! He has eaten the flesh of man. Can you not smell the stench of dead flesh on his breath? Does not reak of corruption burn in your nose?"

He moves amoung you. Stopping sniffing. Glaring.

"You doubt me because you cannot see him?" he shoots at a startled Nate. "No! The fiend is cunning and dangerous. Clothed in the form of another, he hides his fowl appearence. But I know! I have the sight! He works his vile magicks and I know!"

He shuffles and sniffs amoung you. Pauses. Sniffs. He steps over to Oscar and bends down to inspect his bound and bloody arm. His nose wrinkles. Sniff. Sniff.

"Ware! For he walks amoung us. His dread servants commit dire deeds for his glory! He plays with fowl forces! He commands dire poultrygeists!"

"Ware he is here!" he cries twisting around to come nose to nose with Sadolath. "The reek of the flesh of man is strong on his breath! The worm of corrupted powers is deep within him. Twisting and turning! I know! I know him!"

He throws back his head and arms. "Ware and bewarned!"

He spins back around to face the crowd. "Hear what I say," he adds softly. "You have been warned. But will you heed?" And at that the old man shuffles of back into the crowd. 

Its a noticably quieter crowd that is eventually dispersed and sent on their business by the bawled commands of the sargeant. The last loose ends are tied away. The dead taken to the Keepers temple. The goblins to the cells. The wagon and horses are hauled off to the barracks. And the sargeant sets you free.

"There's no room at the barracks at the moment as we're recruiting. Things are pretty much full everywere ... execpt for The Three Bells. It a nice place though. Don't worry about the details, I'll sort it with Gweven. Just get yourself some food and rest. A bath if you wish. We'll go over everything tomorrow. Nine of the clock at the north barracks.

"Dismissed."

Its obvious why the Three Bells isn't full as soon as you arrive. Bremen soldiers. About half a dozen of them are sprawled out in the common room - smoking, playing dice and just relaxing. Its been near 60 years since the Bremen were used to crush the Middensong Uprising. But the people around here still remember the gusto they went about their work.

ooc: OK. Thats it from me for the next week. I got you into town. The night is yours to do with as you wish. Feel free to DM for each other. Just don't do anything to my thread you wouldn't want doing to yours.

Argent - Oscar is all healed (back to full).

NacMacFeegle - you're one of the milita here. Feel free to drop Caddoc in whenever it suits. You could even have been one of the riders who came out to the wagon if it works for you.

Seonaid - Lisa is all yours.

I'll pick it up when I get back with something like this: "Morning finds you still groggy and thick headed with sleep and perfectly happy to snuggle back under the covers for another hour."

Have fun. 

the head of the dog


----------



## Velmont (May 19, 2004)

As soon as he can, Hewik try to get out of the crowd. An angry mob is not a good thing to look at, even more when they are giant compare to you. He just stay out of the way and look at them.

When the little man get out of the crowd, Hewik's curiosity make him listen. He listen and doesn't like what he is hearing. That remind him the bed story that his brother were telling him to give him nigthmares.

He follows the group to the Three Bells, were he eats silently and relax half an hour in a bath, trying to fogot for a moment al the events of the day. It seems he almost meet death today, and now that little man speak of deamon walking among us. Great! He told he sees it... To make the thing more clear, he get out of the bath, put his cloth and get out of the Inn. He inform himself where he could find that little man. He talk to a vlillager who doesn't seems to take seriously what that man is talking about. Say it is rambling. Hewik follow the direction of the man to find that little seer.

He knocks at the door. No response...

"I don't know if you are there, but I have a question for you. I am Hewik. I am one of the guard who have arrived today. You talk about Ware. I want to know more. Who is he? How can you see it? Are you there?"

Hewik waits for an answer...

OOC: Hope I didn't do too much... And for what happening at the Inn during the supper, if someone else do some roleplay there, I may put what Hewik did at that moment...


----------



## doghead (May 20, 2004)

~live from the friendly skys - I forgot to add this last night.

Asking around, or just keeping an ear open will get you the following information about the old man (the old Gump). The general opionion is that he's harmless, mostly.

"The old gump? Don't mind him. He's as mad as a hatter. 'Armless."

"I recon the gump is touched meself. Perhaps its the sight. Perhaps twas the sun. Sometimes he's right though. You never know with 'im."

"Makes me nervous he does. I recon that there's more to the old man than meet the eye. There are stories about him. Not that I give them stories much credence mind. Gossip and all that. But you know, there's no smoke without fire."

"He help me old gran once. Never asked for a thing in return."

"Smells funny don't you think?"

Velmont - I won't be able to play out any meeting with the old Gump. So for convenience, lets say he wasn't in when you get to his house.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 20, 2004)

Oscar is taken aback by the old loonies talk. Over dinner he listens to the chatter in silence. once he can get Cromwell alone he will start to talk. "Corporal Cromwell? I'm so very sorry for my actions yesterday. I'm not the kind of person who thinks before he acts. It's something I have to work on. I wanted to thank you for keeping me alive."

"I have to ask you...What do you think about the old seer?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 21, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Oscar is taken aback by the old loonies talk. Over dinner he listens to the chatter in silence. once he can get Cromwell alone he will start to talk. "Corporal Cromwell? I'm so very sorry for my actions yesterday. I'm not the kind of person who thinks before he acts. It's something I have to work on. I wanted to thank you for keeping me alive."




Cromwell pauses for a moment, and then nods slightly, considering what to say.  He begins slowly  "You don't need to thank me.  I was not the only one, and it was no more than my responsibility."  He frowns.  "But how you acted... it was foolish.  And it could have gotten more than yourself killed.  That is cause enough."  Here, his tone becomes more confident.  "In combat, focus on keeping yourself and your fellow soldiers alive first, and then killing the foe.  There is little else that matters."



> "I have to ask you...What do you think about the old seer?"




Cromwell shrugs.  "There are more madmen than seers in this world, and telling them apart is difficult.  By virtue of numbers, he is most likely a madman; if he is a seer, than I am sure the Gods, in their wisdom, will impart whatever knowledge we may need."  He shifts his weight uncomfortably on his bandaged leg, eyeing the Bremen.  He should speak with them, he thinks, and see what they might know.


----------



## doghead (May 27, 2004)

*The Three Bells Tavern*

*The Three Bells tavern*

A ripple of something passes through the group of Bremen as you enter. Old eyes watch you with a lazy carefullness as you move through the common room. Eye contact is met with a silent nod. Greetings with greetings. A few quiet words pass between the small group at the table as the tavernkeep comes out to greet you.

ooc: lets see how this works. Make a Listen and Sence Motive check (if you are interested in the Bremen) then apply it below.

Listen 15: 



Spoiler



You cannot make out the words, but they are asking one man questions, and he, in turn is telling them what to do.



Listen 20: 



Spoiler



Its not possible to get everything with the tavernkeep blathering away, but you can hear snatches: "This got anything to do with us you think? Not sure. ... to go find out? No, sit tight ... happens. I don't think ... local guard. ... another town maybe? ...anything to do with the raid earlier?"



Sence Motive 10: 



Spoiler



The men arn't very friendly.



Sence Motive 15: 



Spoiler



The men are wary, but not nervous or anxious.



The tavern keep, however, is overjoyed to see you, and even more so to here that you will be staying the night. Odd, as he makes no mention of the events of the day. He appears to be unaware of them.

But nothing, its seems, is too much trouble. A bath? Of course sir! Someone to wash your sweat stained and, truth be told, slightly oderous clothing? That will be arranged. Dinner? It will be prepared while you bath. As he talks you notice his eyes flicker in the direction of the Bremen on more than one occasion. Is it relief you can hear in his voice?

Half an hour or so later it is a much cleaner and more relaxed goup of Sevians that tucks into the hot soup and cold meats and pickles laid out on the table.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 27, 2004)

Oscar digs in to the food like he hasn't eaten in weeks. "This is wonderful. I didn't know peasents eat so well." He says out loud and then looking at the faces around him looks down at his food and says nothing else until spoken to directly.


----------



## doghead (May 27, 2004)

*the Old Gump's house*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> He follows the group to the Three Bells, were he eats silently and relax half an hour in a bath, trying to fogot for a moment al the events of the day. It seems he almost meet death today, and now that little man speak of deamon walking among us. Great! He told he sees it... To make the thing more clear, he get out of the bath, put his cloth and get out of the Inn. He inform himself where he could find that little man. He talk to a vlillager who doesn't seems to take seriously what that man is talking about. Say it is rambling. Hewik follow the direction of the man to find that little seer.
> 
> He knocks at the door. No response...
> 
> ...




Hewik gets no response. He wonders if he should have mentioned to Cromwell where he was going, but there wasn't anyone around when he had finsished getting dressed. There were not enough baths for everyone to bath at the same time. But he'd be back before the last group finished their baths anyway ...

ooc: Velmont, as your character didn't mention to anyone where he was going, I thought it easier to have him set off before everyone had gathered for dinner. What are you wearing/carrying?

But as he is about to move away, he hears the noise of a gate closing and horse's whinny coming from the other side of the house. Looking around, Hewik notices a path leading down the side of the house. The garden is overgrown and wild, and he missed it when he arrived.Glancing around the corner, he sees that it leads to a yard with to a small lean-to stable around the back. The is thing moving in the stable - the person with the horse it looks like.


----------



## Velmont (May 27, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> But as he is about to move away, he hears the noise of a gate closing and horse's whinny coming from the other side of the house. Looking around, Hewik notices a path leading down the side of the house. The garden is overgrown and wild, and he missed it when he arrived.Glancing around the corner, he sees that it leads to a yard with to a small lean-to stable around the back. The is thing moving in the stable - the person with the horse it looks like.




Hewik take the small path to the garden and look for whom it is. After a moment, he will call the man.

"Sorry. Is there someone home? I would like to talk to the person who live here."


----------



## doghead (May 28, 2004)

*Behind the Old Gumps house*

A man pokes his head out of the stable. He glances around until he notices Hewik He raises his hands, palm up, in a questioning shrug.

*In the Three Bells common room*

There are a couple of arrivals as you eat.

The first is a group men. Local craftsmen it looks like. They take a table on the opposite side of the room from the Bremen. One of the Bremen makes a quiet comment and there is a burst of laughter from their table. One of the Bremen howls and snarls like a wolf. The rest thump the table. The craftsmen at the other table shift nervously in their seats, and mutter amoung themselves. One of them moves to get up but another puts a hand on his arm with a shake of his head.

The second arrival strides directly across the room to where the Bremen sit, and clambers up onto the bench, and from there sits on the table. Clambers, because even for a halfling he is small - barely 3 feet. He wears the same armour and gear as the Bremen though, and it is soon obvious that he is one of them. He obviously has news, for they quickly fall into a discussion. They make no effort to hide the topic, they are talking about you and the days events. Only, they don't know that its you they are talking about. But from the looks in your direction, you suspect that they suspect that that they are.


----------



## Velmont (May 28, 2004)

"Sorry to bother you, sir, but do you know the man who live there." he walks nearer of the stable. When he sees the horse, Hewik say "nice, horse, he is beautifull. I love animals. I used to work on a farm, taking care of all the animals."


----------



## doghead (May 29, 2004)

The horse is a small highland pony, which the man has obviously been giving a rub down - the ponys coat is damp, and the stable smells stongly of sweat.

The man shakes his head and points to his mouth. At Hewik's baffled look, he opens his mouth wide and makes a strangled sound, again pointing to his mouth.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 29, 2004)

Made the DC 10 sense motive check, nothing else.

Cromwell frowns at the Bremen, and waves the tavern owner.  In a low pitched voice, he asks the man "Are they causing you any trouble, sir?"


----------



## doghead (May 29, 2004)

The tavern keep hurries over at Cromwell's wave.

"Well, ... no, not as such. But you know how it is with that kind. ... Um, mercenaries I mean. Not men like you, of course ... well what I mean is that my regulars won't set foot in the door and well, ..ah, yes. So no trouble really, I suppose."

He casts a glance over in their direction, then returns his attention to you.

"Perhaps I can get you something while I'm here? More ale? Some more meats?"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 29, 2004)

"I'm fine, thank you," says Cromwell, frowning.  He continues to look at the Bremen for a while, then looks away and tries to recall what he knows about them.


----------



## doghead (May 29, 2004)

*The Bremen*

General knowledge - the Bremen come from the north, where the mountains boarder the plains. Its a rough area, goblins infest the hills and orcs tribes the plains. They have a reputation for being tough and dangerous fighters. The have an even worse reputation as cruel and heartless mercenaries.

Cromwell's Knowledge - 



Spoiler



The Bremen are light foot soldiers. You have heard that they are usually divided into two types - soldiers and scouts. Both are highly capable in the wild. The are as often as not used to root out bandits or put down inserrections. You haven't heard of any Bremen companies in the Marches, although about a year ago a company passed through the Marches on its way down to one of the sea kingdoms. Which one you can't recall.


----------



## Velmont (May 29, 2004)

"Oh! You're mute. Sorry for you. So, I suppose you mean that you didn't know where he is, it was that you were telling me?"

"I see you take good care of the pony. Animals always give it back when you take care of them. They are honest with you."  Hewik walk next to the pony, calmly, and start to rub him gently. "It's not a month I left my farm, and I already have the impression that it has been years. I miss the animals I was taking care of." Hewik smiles while he thinks to his farm, his family, Prince and the animals.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2004)

*behind the Old Gumps House*



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "Oh! You're mute. Sorry for you. So, I suppose you mean that you didn't know where he is, it was that you were telling me?"




The man nods his head, then again, then again.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> "I see you take good care of the pony. Animals always give it back when you take care of them. They are honest with you."




He nods again.



			
				Velmont said:
			
		

> Hewik walk next to the pony, calmly, and start to rub him gently. "It's not a month I left my farm, and I already have the impression that it has been years. I miss the animals I was taking care of." Hewik smiles while he thinks to his farm, his family, Prince and the animals.




The man is a bit starrtled when Hewik moves into the stable, taking a half step back away from Hewik. He glances around quickly then turns and steps back over to the pony.

Again, he nods a few times but says nothing. After a couple of minutes the man finishes his work.


Sence Motive 10 



Spoiler



He  is ready to leave.


Sence Motive 15 



Spoiler



As above plus: The man is uncomfortable with you being in the stable.


Sence Motive 20 



Spoiler



As above plus: The man has been quite anxious about somebody coming. He wants you to leave now.


Sence Motive 25 



Spoiler



As above plus: He cares for animals and seems to understand your feelings. His attitude seems to be more of concern than hostility.



Handle Animal 10 



Spoiler



He has finished up his work quickly.


Handle Animal 15 



Spoiler



As above plus: He is quite capable with animals.


Handle Animal 20 



Spoiler



As above + The general condition of the pony and its stall and gear suggest that the man usually takes quite a bit of care of the animal.


----------



## doghead (May 30, 2004)

*the Three Bells Tavern*

There is a lull in the conversation at the Bremen's table. Then one of them, a tall lanky fellow, stands and walks over to your table, taking up a position at one end of it. He is the same man that seemed to be answering rather than asking the questions. His fellow Bremen remain where they are, although they look on with undisguised curiosity.

"I'm Ubersaxe Rothweil. Of the Bremen," the last bit being added with a dry smile. "If my guess is correct, you fought some goblins today."

He words are oddly accented to your ears. He is dressed in functional clothes of dark browns and greys. He wears no armour and carries no weapons except a long knife at his belt.

Spot 20: 



Spoiler



the Bremen has also got the attention of the three locals at the other table.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 30, 2004)

(Spot 1 -1 =0)

Oscar stands and extends his hand in greeting. "I am Oscar De Reign. We are indeed the men and women you have heard of." He says with a smile. "And I have heard of the exploits of the Bremen as well. How may we be of service?" 

Just as he's saying this he realises he should have let Corp. Cromwell do the talking. He averts his eyes to Cromwell and blushes slightly.


----------



## Velmont (May 30, 2004)

"Oh! Sorry. I didn't want to bother you. I was just lost in my thoughts. You're doing a great job with him. You are doing a great job, I wouldn't fear to let you take care of any animals."

On that Hewik leaves the stable to go back to the Inn, but just as he leaves, he say to the man.

"Thank you!"


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Cromwell shrugs away Oscar's unspoken apology, and also stands and extends his hand.  "I am Corporal Cromwell, of the malitia of Seven."  He waves his hand in the direction of those present, introducing each in turn.  "Several more of the squad," continues Cromwell, deciding squad is a good a name as any for the group "are elsewhere at the moment.  So," says Cromwell, introductions complete, "what can I do for you..." Cromwell, hesitates, unsure if Ubersaxe is a name or a title, and generally unsure of how to address the man, "Ubersaxe Rothweil."  He settles on the safest course; the Bremen can always tell him to say less.


----------



## doghead (May 31, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> "I am Oscar De Reign. We are indeed the men and women you have heard of." He says with a smile. "And I have heard of the exploits of the Bremen as well. How ..."




"Bremen!", the man barks.

From the other table there is a thunderous crash as mugs, fists and knives are slammed down onto the tabletop. "Bremen!" comes the chorus from the men sitting there. "Bremen! Bremen! Bremen!" The chant rises in volume and speed until speach is impossible and then, silence.

" ... dy savages should be run out .. of ....town." The voice of the craftsman carries across the room as clear as a bell.

The Ubersaxe flicks his head in the direction of the three before returning his attention to you.

"Of course you have heard of us my friend. Only the newborn and the dead don't know of us. Although many of the latter did, at least briefly. We are the monsters mothers use to frighten their children into obedience. ..." His voice is low and quiet and commanding, and a faint smile plays on his lips.

As the ubersaxe talks, four of the Bremen rise and move over to the third table. One of the craftsmen makes to get up but a firm hand guides him back down.

"We are the winnowers of the chaff," continues the Ubersaxe. "We are Deaths Handmaidens. We are the Bremen."

The Ubersaxe speaks calmly and without heat, but his voice seems to fill the room. Words are being exchanged at the other table, but too quiet for you to make them out from where you sit. Mugs are taken from the craftmen's hands and they are lifted to their feet.

re whats happening at the other table: 
sense motive 5: 



Spoiler



the bremen are going to beat up the craftsmen


sense motive 10: 



Spoiler



ignore the above + they are going to throw the craftsmen out of the tavern.


sense motive 15: 



Spoiler



as above + the Bremen move calmly, like people doing their shopping at the market.


sense motive 20: 



Spoiler



as above + the bremen are enjoying themselves. There seems to be little heat in their actions, like this is a game they play.



spot 10: 



Spoiler



the halfling remains sitting on the Bremen's table.


spot 15: 



Spoiler



The Bremen carry no weapons other than knives.



"Its a pleasure to meet you Oscar De Reign."

ooc; TH, I loved your post. Particularly Cromwell's hesitation and uncertainty with 'Ubersaxe'. But I couldn't resist. Feel free to edit your post to reflect the Ubersaxe's responce to Oscar's comment etc.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (May 31, 2004)

Got the Sense Motive 10 and Spot 10 results.

Cromwell eyes narrow slightly and his hackles rise as his gaze flicks from the crafters being shown the door by the Bremen.  He rises and extends his hand to the Bremen, wondering if he is doing something stupid.  In his own way, he can be as foolish as Oscar.

"Corporal Cromwell," he says curtly, the introduction of the others at his table temporarily forgotten.  He proceeds in a businesslike manner, and his hands are folded, at-ease style, behind his back.  "Ubersaxe Rothweil, your men appear to be laying hands on some other members of this establishment.  Were they causing trouble?  Did the barkeep express some desire that they be removed?"  His continues looking the Ubersaxe in the eye, and without waiting for an answer he continues in a voice pitched only to carry to the Ubersaxe.  "Leave the regulars alone, Rothweil, or Death's handmaidens spend the night in the goal for assault.*  Back off, and we can all go out tomorrow and kill some Goblins."  Cromwell bares his teeth a little, relying on the common conceptions of his ancestry to lend it a little savagery.

He just hopes he hasn't just set a ball in motion that will result in a tavern knife-fight with hardened mercenaries.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (May 31, 2004)

Oscar sees what is happening (Sense motive 20+7=27/ Spot 16-1=15) and instantly looks to the bremen leader. 

"I would suggest you not allow your men to harrass the locals. We would not allow you to mistreat them." He says a bit louder than he needs to. "I'm sure there is a better way to solve this issue, one without bloodshed."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (May 31, 2004)

OOC: I'm going to introduce my character here, if that's alright.  If not, disregard this post.

The door opens for a moment and a man stoops slightly to enter through it.  He is large, easily topping everyone else in the tavern, with a breadth to match.  In one hand he carries a thick staff.  For a moment he sizes up the scene before him before walking slowly over to the bar, deliberately ignoring the rest of the room.

"Ah'll have an ale, barkeep."


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2004)

Thomas Hobbes said:
			
		

> "Leave the regulars alone, Rothweil, or Death's handmaidens spend the night in the goal for assault."




A grin flashes across Rothweil's face at this. But he says nothing until Cromwell, and then Oscar have finished.

At that moment, the door opens and a tall well built man enters the tavern. He pauses for the briefest moment before continuing across the room to the counter and ordering an ale.

ooc: welcome aboard Nac Mac.

The Ubersaxe's gaze flickers over to the stranger, but then back to you as soon as the stranger reaches the counter and orders his ale. Rothweil angles his head a little in the direction of the Bremen behind him.

"What seems to be happening over there Gunthos?"

"These men were just leaving Ubersaxe! We thought that we would help them on their way as they have had a few and are a little unsteady on their feet."

On of the craftsmen says something that sounds suspiciously like something Morrus' grannie wouldn't appreiciate. There is a suddened surge of movement and one of the craftsmen and a Bremen stagger back a few steps and crash into another table before the craftsman crashes to the floor.

"See what I mean. Can't hold their ale, these local boys." Gunthos turns to a Bremen beside him. "Well, help him up and lets get him home to his wife and brats."

"You're not planning any bloodshead are you?" asks the Ubersaxe.

"Not tonight Ubersaxe. Just had me first bath in two weeks, i did."

The Ubersaxe turns back to you and shrugs as if to say _See, no harassment here_.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 1, 2004)

Cromwell lets out a barely perceptible snarl as the craftsman hits the floor.  _Cross a goddamned line why don't you._  Those who know him will see the lines between iron self-control, religious fervor, and ancestral rage blend into a terrifying mix on Cromwell's face.  His voice is iron and his eyes promise violence.  

"Ubersaxe, I'm placing you and your men under arrest for assault.  _Justice demands it."_  He pulls a set of manacles from his belt with deliberate slowness.  "And so it shall be."  His body language is clear.  _Come quietly.  Or not.  Guess which one I'd prefer?_


----------



## doghead (Jun 1, 2004)

"Son, a word of advice, never fight mad. But if you think that you can put those on me, your welcome to try."

ooc: you are currently at a long table. Long enough for 3 a side, with a equally long bench on each side. The Ubersaxe stands about 5' from one end of the table. Something like this:


--ABCDEFGH
1 ........
2 ...AL...
3 U.



Spoiler



TTT


S..
4 ...CO...
5 ........

There is about 5' clear space between the tables in the room. Enough room for two people to pass move past each other in normal conditions.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 3, 2004)

doghead said:
			
		

> "Son, a word of advice, never fight mad. But if you think that you can put those on me, your welcome to try."




"I'm not inclined to take advice from someone who bullies peasants," Cromwell growls softly.  He then raises his voice.  "Ubersaxe Rothweil, please have you and your men turn over any weapons you may have to my men.  Failure to do so will be considered resisting arrest."  He gives them three seconds before drawing a sap* from his belt.  _"Now,_ Ubersaxe."  It's a small leather sack filled with sand, and used to subdue recalcitrant criminals.

Failing compliance, Cromwell moves forward to place the manacles on the man in front of him, full expecting to have to beat him into unconciousness.  If he was calm, he might wonder whether his squad is ready to back him up, but his vision, like his mind, has narrowed to the man in front of him.  _You stand in defiance of the law, justice, and Kettenek, mercenary.  Your days of pillage end here._

Could I have this be the larger, more appropriate truncheon that has appeared in some sourcebooks?  It's a stick you beat people with.  As per a sap, but one-handed rather than light and 1d8 damage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 3, 2004)

Oscar looks from his commander to the mercenary and back again. _This could be more trouble than it's worth._ he thinks. As Cromwell attempts to capture Ubersaxe Oscar will move to get inbetwen The barbarian and his men. "Don't even think about moving. You will not harm innocents when the Seventh is around."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 3, 2004)

If any of the other mercenaries starts moving towards the leader, Craddoc will move to interpose himself, saying:

"Ah'm thinkin that this is bein' a  matter ye should nay interfere with, lads."


----------



## Velmont (Jun 3, 2004)

Hewik walk back to the Inn, happy to know a fresh bed is waiting him there...

OOC: Just let me know when he will arrive at the Inn


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2004)

ooc: First my connection was denied, then I got error messages saying I could only post once every 30 seconds. Once every 30 seconds? Once full stop would have been nice. Luckily I saved the text.

Velmont. Feel free to bring Hewik back at any time now.

There is a shout from the other table. "Punch his lights out Seargent!". Its followed by a brief shoving match which ends leaving the two groups facing off over a space of about 4 or 5 feet.

There is a general shuffling of feet and alot of glancing around as the Seventh make their stand.

Meanwhile, on the table at which the Bremen where originally sitting, the halfling has climbed to his feet. Unlike the others, he is armed (with a shortsword) and wears armour (studded leather).

Cromwell steps up level with the end of the table. The Ubersaxe frowns slightly, then says, "Where are you from son?"

ooc: For this encounter, leave it as is.

A sap does 1d6, as much as a club does, but its non-lethal damage as its filled with sand or some such. A hard truncheon would be pretty much just a club, which would deal lethal damage. I'm not sure how you could have a larger, hard weapon dealing only non-lethal damage. Are their any rules for using blunt weapons to deal only non-lethal damage? Would be a good feat for Watchmen: "Geddown and Staydown" - the character may use any blunt (Bludgeoning) weapons to deal non-leathal damage. Actually, it make more sence to me to say any non-weighted blunt weapons (clubs and staffs) all deal non-lethal damage.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 4, 2004)

"I was raised at the Kettenek monastary of Saint Richard.  Your weapons, Ubersaxe."  Without turning his head (his eyes are on the Ubersaxe and his attention on the Ubersaxe's knife) he speaks to the Hafling.  "Please remain seated, sir."  He temper cooling some, allowing him to evaluate the situation more rationally.


----------



## doghead (Jun 4, 2004)

The Ubersaxe looks around the room, then back to Cromwell.

"What do you think Goranson?"

The remaining man slouching at the Bremen's table replies. "I don't reccon its worth giving up a night in a bed with clean sheets for."

ooc: whoops forgot about Goranson. A recap - there are four over at the craftsmen's table (along with the three craftsmen), Goranson and the hafling are still at the Bremen's table.

The Ubersaxe considers Gpranson words for a moment then nods to himself. He pulls out his belt knife and flips it onto the table. "What do you think Corperal. Would an apology be be enough to end this?"


----------



## Velmont (Jun 4, 2004)

The door of the Inn is open and a kid enter. 

"Hey Cromwell" say Hewik, who close the door behind him. "sorry about..." he looks around him. "Maybe I should come back later?" he say on a doubting tone, not sure of what is happening.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 7, 2004)

Cromwell stands still for a moment.  _Control your emotions.  Do not let them get in the way of Justice._  His eyes flick to the craftsman.  "Apologize to them, not to me," he says finally, relaxing his stance a bit.  "If they are willing to let this pass... then so am I."  He says the last reluctantly.  "An apology," he adds, probably needlessly, "Will not be sufficient next time."


----------



## doghead (Jun 8, 2004)

The Ubersaxe shrugs, then turns to the locals crowded against the far wall.

"I, on behalf of my saxe, apologise for being here. You have my word that we will do everything in our power to," he glaces around the room, "get back to somewhere worth being as soon as is humanly possible. In the meantime, perhaps, you will share a drink with us."

One of the craftsmen makes to say something in response but is lost in a grunt of surprise. Instead it is another who speaks up. A pinched man with a thin bitter face. The oldest of the three. "There are a number of places I would rather be as well Ubersaxe. 

"So, I'll join you in that drink." Ignoring the mutters from his companions he steps back to the table and calles over the tavern keep. "Some of the good stuff ... one the gentlemen over there. And some for any of the Seventh who want it, on me."

Slowly, everyone drifts back to their tables, the tavern keep takes orders and in the fullness of time ale is produced.


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 9, 2004)

Cromwell lets out his breath and regains his control.  _That... could have gone far worse._  He joins in the drink.


----------



## Velmont (Jun 9, 2004)

Hewik sits down at the table. "What happened?" he take the mug he is offered and smell it. "Finally, I don't want to know. And I would prefer some water, hate the taste of the ale."


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 10, 2004)

Oscar will accept the drink and says to Cromwell, "I'll go see what that was all about if you let me."


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 10, 2004)

Craddoc pulls up a chair next to Cromwell.

"My thanks to ye, lad.  I dinnae think I could 'ave dealt wi that on my own.  Name's Craddoc, member o' this part's militia."


----------



## Thomas Hobbes (Jun 11, 2004)

"I'm no lad," says Cromwell seriously.  "You'll address me as 'corporal,' soldier."  There's a beat, and then he gives a big, tusky grin and slaps Craddoc on the back.  "Thanks for the help.  Might've kept it from getting ugly."  He takes a drink.  "Uglier."


----------



## doghead (Jun 11, 2004)

ooc: Actually, with going back and looking through my notes, I think Cromwell's a Corporal.  

Everyone, when you have finished here, just post up saying that your character retires to bed.


----------



## doghead (Jun 16, 2004)

The night grows older (although it is yet still young). Within a quarter of an hour of things setting dopwn, Oscar is asleep on the table. Being taken to the edge of death ~twice~ in one day will tend to take it out of you. The three craftsmen have finished up and gone before the hour is out. And by the time they leave Lisa, leaning heavily on Archer, is almost asleep as well.

It seems that you and the Bremen are not the only people staying the night at the inn. A couple of people return shortly after the craftsmen leave, as does another a little later. They all look a little worse for drinking. Obviously, they had decided to take themselve to another establishment earlier on.

The party at the Bremen's table goes on strong. It seems that it has been a while since they could relax, and they are making the most of it. Ale is consumed in great quanties and at various points, music and song erupt from the table. There are at least several players on the table, and they seem to be in good spirits. Invitations are even extended to the others in the inn to join them.

Eventually, even the holdouts are worn out and retire for the night. The beds are firm but comfortable and the sheets old but clean. There is a slight chill in the air, but there are thick blankets for each of the beds. Eventually, silence and darkness fills the inn.

***​
ooc: I'm going to push it along. I'd prefer not to ghost Cromwell. Is anyone up for it?

***​
The sun has not even risen when Cromwell and Nate are awoken by a banging at their door. Cromwell, used to such early morning awakenings, is on his feet and at the door before they can rap on it again. Two members of the town guard, a Corporal and another, stand outside.

"Get the Seventh together and assemble downstairs immediately. The Captain wants a word."

Cromwell salutes and rather startles the two guards by striding past them and into the hall in nothing but his cottonware.   He raps on the the doors of Sadolath, Archer and Lisa, and Hewik and Oscar, calling out for them to get up, get dressed and get downstairs. One of the other guests pokes his head out the door, but one look from Cromwell is enough to convince him that its not that big a deal.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 17, 2004)

Being used to the early hours as a joerneyman, Nate grumbles a bit and put on his armor. 
_Eeeuwk, I thought I'd get used to the smell by now. Nope, still stinks. Might not be the shirt though._ He thinks as he suspiciously sniffs his armpits.
_Bugger this, no wonder Lisa fell over. I thought she was just sleepy._


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 17, 2004)

OOC: Have I been called down?


----------



## doghead (Jun 17, 2004)

Nac Mac Feegle: 



Spoiler



Craddoc is currently downstairs in the common room with the Captain. Currently he has a cot in the barracks. I'll tie him into the IC thread again in the next post. I should have let you know before. Sorry. A bit scattered these days. BTW: Craddoc knows why the Captain is here - so the news won't be news to him. But I'll let you find out find out with the other players.


----------



## doghead (Jun 23, 2004)

In the distance a dog begins to bark. Soon another joins it, then another and another. Then silence. From the stables you hear a faint, anxious whinny and a clatter of hoves on hard ground. The building groans and the glass in the window splinters and cracks.

A massive hand slams you down on your bed. Then it is gone. There is a moment of absolute calm and quiet. You lie tangled in you sheets and blankets, the ever present, rarely noticed pull of the earth has abandoned you. Then it returns to claim its own. Chairs sidetables, beds and occupants crash to the floor. The silence is rent by the crashing of furniture to floors, the splintering of timber, the creaks and groans of the building itself and the screams of fear and pain from its occupants. The room, when you manage to pull your wits together is a three-year-old-child's cut and paste representation of the one you fell woke up in moments before.

As you pick yourself up off the floor, the building creaks and groans softly and your legs feel wobbly beneath you. Or is it the floor iself?


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 23, 2004)

"Earthquake!!" Nate yells. _Gods, that must be the goblin-mage trying to escape._ Grabbing his mace, he'll get outside as soon as possible and head to the jail, tryng to see if the goblin has used the confusion to try and escape. He'll offcourse try and help anyone in danger, and lend a hand where needed.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 24, 2004)

Oscar starts from deep deathlike slumber. He grabs for his clothing and money purse leaving anything replacable in the room. 

"Can anyone hear me?" He yells into the rubble.


----------



## doghead (Jun 24, 2004)

Nate gets to the door only to find it stuck. Fortunately, its still somewhat ajar from when Cromwell we out. With a good pull, it rips free and Nate steps out into the corridor. 

Cromwell is there, one his feet but nursing his left arm somewhat. To Nates right, one of the local militia is getting groggily to his feet. Another lies sprawled awkwardly at on the landing below. From the ground floor comes the sounds of men in pain and someone trying to get them organised - the voice slightly shrill with panic. Muted cries and screams come from some of the other rooms. For a moment Nate figures that he must have got a bang on the noggin. All the lines and angles are wonky and out of whack. Then he realises that its not his eyes. The floors and walls and ceilings all sit a slightly odd angles to each other.

The door opposite opens and a man staggers out into the corridor, bounces off the opposite wall before scrambling past Nate and Cromwell and the steps down. His eyes are wide with panic and he ignores any attempt to speak to him, concerned only to get down and out. Another appears shortly after. Nate's about to head downstairs himself when he hears someone pounding away at their door, screaming for help.

The door to Oscar's room drags heavily across the floor, but it opens. He steps out into the corridor to find Nate and Cromwell to his right. A man dressed in his nightwear nearly knocks Oscar over as he bolts past yelling something incomprehensible. Oscar hears a pounding coming for a couple of doors down, accompanied by someone yelling for help. At the other side of the building, a couple of the Bremen exit their rooms, bleery eyed and a foul tempered.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2004)

Methodically working his way clockwise through the hallway, Nate tries to open every door. When people start to panic, Nate will try to calm 'm down, either by speaking to 'em, or a gentle slap (offcourse, a gentle slap from him might lift the recepient off his feet, but at least they'll stop panicking) if all else fails.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 25, 2004)

Oscar makes his way to the pounding and shouting and says, "Hold on! I'm going to find an axe to break the door down with." And then he looks for an axe.


----------



## doghead (Jun 25, 2004)

There is a frantic banging and wailing coming from down aways {room 10}. Nate steps across the way, hefting his mace a couple of times to loosen up his shoulder. A push is enough to tell you that its well stuck. So with a warning to those inside to stand clear, Nate hammers the door with the mace. A couple of blows is enough to fracture it sufficiently to loosen it up. Nate kicks it open.

Oscar remembers that there is a pile of split wood by the fire downstirs. There must be a axe somewhere nearby. He's about to dash down and get it when he sees Nate attack the door with his mace. From the other side of the building, Oscar can hear the Bremen sorting out their own door problems. Over all the noise a voice barks out orders in their gutteral tongue.

Inside the room there is an old man standing scrunched up in the centre of the room. An old woman crouches in the corner with her arms wrapped around two small sobbing childern. The old man flys at Nate, all arms and legs and spittle, as soon as the door opens. "Help us! You must help me get my grandchildren out!"

-- downstairs --

Craddoc finishes picking himself up off the floor and settling the helm back straight on his head. The room is in a little disarray, but nothing a good brawl wouldn't have achieved. A couple of men a helping the Captain to his feet - a bloody gash on his forehead bleeds profusely. Its the Sergeant's voice that has been drilling into his head. The mans voice is shrill and the white of his eyes are showing. Although it seems that he retains some composure as what he says makes sense enough - get the wounded out, get upstairs and get all the people from there out too. The soldiers are happy to do the first, but there seem to be little motion towards the stairs leading up. Craddoc notices that there is a man, a guardman, slumped motionless on the landing of the stairs.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 25, 2004)

"Calm down good sir, we'll help. OSCAR. GET IN HERE AND HELP THESE PEOPLE. There, you carry one,and oscar will carry the other. Lady, grab a few blankets and some clothing, leave the rest. Off you go." Making sure Oscar knows what to do and evrything stays under control, Nate will go to the next door.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 25, 2004)

Craddoc runs over to the slumped gaurdsman and checks his pulse quickly.  If he's unconscious but okay, he'll hand him off to another guard, otherwise he'll make a heal check (+9) to stabilize him and then hand him off.

"Take him out, I'm going to check the upstairs to see if there's anyone stuck."


----------



## doghead (Jun 27, 2004)

Craddoc finds that the man has a pulse, but is indeed unconscious. The other guardman staggers down the stairs a moment later, joining Craddoc on the landing. "Is he aw'right?" Craddoc nods and helps the guard get the unconcious man up and onto his shoulder. The guards sets off with his inert companion. Craddoc moves upstairs.

Upstairs he spies some of the Seventh. From inside a room, one of them is calling for Oscar _the young noble?_ to help with some people. A young man in fine linen sleepwear stands at the other end of the corridor. _aye, that would be Oscar then._ Cromwell, the corporal leans against a wall nursing his arm and seemingly a little dazed.

A moment later two of the Bremen appear from around the corner. One of them limping badly and supported by the other. Two more including the halfling appear, carring bundles of clothes, armour and weapons. A heart beat later the Ubersaxe appears with the last Bremen, also carrying gear. The Ubersaxe pauses infront of Cromwell. He says something, then waves his hand infront of Cromwells face, then says something to his to his companion. The other Bremen shifts his bundle and puts Cromwells arm over his shoulder and helps him towards the stairs. By this time the first two Bremen are past Craddoc and down the stairs, but the corridor is still somewhat crowded.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jun 27, 2004)

Oscar comes running when called. "Please my lady we will help as we can. Now, lets get you out of here." The young lord takes ahold of the woman and helps her to her feet and out into the hallway and down the stairs if he can get her that far.


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle (Jun 27, 2004)

"Is anyone still trapped up here?"  Craddoc asks.  Then he'll look for doors that haven't been checked yet and begin to check each room for unconscious members.


----------



## doghead (Jun 29, 2004)

Oscar arrives moments later. A quick glance at the situation is enough to see the problem. He nods to Nate and moves into the room. Cromwell and a Bremenn pass by the door. Cromwell has a dazed look and doesn't really seem to be clearly aware of whats going on. Nate steps outside to coem face to face with the Ubersaxe. The man glances at Nate with his mace, then the splintered door and realisation dawns.

"The rooms on the other side are all clear. I don't know about the ones in the middle section. Some of the doors are still closed, but I didn't hear anything." With that he strides off after his men.

Between Oscar and the Breman soldier, they manage to get the family up and moving down the corridor towards the stairs.

Nate moves on. The two doors on the left are open somewhat. The door at the end of this section of corridor remains closed. Nate frowns for a moment, then remembers. Its Lisa and Archer room. There is no sound from within, and no response to his rap on the door or shout. Nate gives the door a shove and it slides in a about a half foot before coming to a halt. A vaguely familier funky smell hits him. A good kick sends the door crashing back against the back wall. The room is a in much the same disarray as the others. The floor is stained dark from the washbasin water. Lisa lies sprawled on the floor, Archer tangled in his blankets. 

Nate steps into the room to check on his companions. He decides to forgoe formalities and reaches down to roll Lisa over so he can carry her out. The blankets fall away revealing the knife buried up to its hilt in he chest. The penny drops*. That smell is the smell of butchering time. When the pigs are slaughtered for the winter. Nate turns slowly to look at Archer. That's no leather thong around his neck. His throat has been slit from ear to ear. Sadolath is not here. It is Sadolath's daggar buried in Lisa.

Craddoc sees Nate steps out of the room on the right. He pauses a moment as the Ubersaxe says something to him, then moves further into the building. Craddoc moves down the hall after Nate. The first two doors on the left are open, and a quick glance suggests that they are empty. In the first room on the right, Oscar and a Bremen are busy getting a small family up and moving. Craddoc moves on.

ooc: * yeah. nate had a really bad series of rolls initially. lovely.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 29, 2004)

_Lisa? Wake up Lisa. C'mon, wake up. It's me. Just wake up, will you._

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, LISAAAAA."

Looking wildly around him, mace grabbed in two hands, nate stands inthe middle of the room, looking for someone to pound into a bloody pulp. As the red mist slowly clears away his brain starts to work again. Pale as a sheet and trembling with anger he looks around, trying to search for clues.
_Sadoleth? No, impossible. Why on earth would he kill them? Who would want us to think Sadoleth killed her. And why on earth did someone kill archer and Lisa? They didn't do anything wrong. Are they robbed? Violated? Where on earth is Sadoleth? Did someone do magic in here?_


----------



## doghead (Jul 2, 2004)

Nate smashes a chair out of the way with his mace before begining to rip the blankets and sheets from Sadolath's bed. The bedsheet gets caught under the matress causing Nate to stumble. With a scream of fury he begins ripping and jerking at the offending sheet. Suddenly it rips in two. Nate staggers back a step or two, panting. Sweat drips into his eyes, blurring his vision. He scrubs it away with the end of the sheet he still holds in his hand. In that small moment of calm the tiny voice of reason manages to get through to Nates rage clouded brain. He gulps a few deep breaths. He begins searching again.

Sadolath is indeed gone, as is his gear. But lying up against the wall under the bed are his googles. It the entire time that Sadolath had them, Nate had never seen him without them. For the first couple of miles out of Seven the halfling had walked head down scouting the road ahead and calling out all the tracks he had identified - carts, wagons, tall people, short people, lame people (Old man Hooseni?), children, dogs, cows, goats.


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2004)

_Basterds , Basterds. Do they think we're stupid? Blind? Someone's going to get hurt. A lot. Over a long period of time. No, I must stay calm._

Nate carefully pockets the goggles. He then walks out, his face as still as it was cut from stone. He takes oscar by the shoulder, and takes him to a quiet corner, almost lifting him of his feet.

"Oscar, we have a big problem. Someone killed archer and lisa." His voice breaks as he fumbles over the last name _Oooh Lisa, Gods_. "Sadoleth has disappeared, and all his things are gone, but something isn't right. He didn't take his goggles, and why would he kill Lisa and Archer? I think something happened to him. We gotta find him." _And find out whoever killed Lisa. And do unspeakable things to him._


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 8, 2004)

"That crazy old man. Didn't he say something about half-demons, sniffing evryone and saying that he was here when he sniffed Sadoleth? Maybe he had something to do with it, and killed 'em just to prove his point. Well, He'll have answers for us one way or the other. You coming?"


Murder in his eyes, Nate walks out , shouldering anyone aside who gets in his way, not caring who he offends.


----------



## Velmont (Jul 12, 2004)

In his room, Hewik was asleep. The noise starts to wake him up.

"Please mom, it is my day off... I want to sleep a bit more."  he mumbles in his dream.

Hewik opens his eyes and see he is in an Inn. As every time he wakes from his dreams, it makes his heart goes weird. He is missing his family. Than he hear noise and see Oscar isn't in the room. He wakes up and fetch hastly his thing and start to search for the others. 

Falling on them, Hewik looks a moment at them, trying to understand what happening, and then he ask: "What happened?"


----------



## doghead (Jul 17, 2004)

ON HOLD
see ooc thread for details​


----------



## doghead (Jul 25, 2004)

*Clean up post.*

Nate stalks out side and through thee town. He ignores questions as to where he is going or what he is doing. He moves through the frightened people that crowd the streets. It does not take him long to find the house of the old Gump.

Hewik and Craddoc follow Nate.

The is no answer at the door. Nate forces it open and heads inside. Hewik and Craddoc hover uncertainly outside the door. Then they hear shouting. They arrive just in time to see the old Gump unleasing vitriolic violet bolts of light at Nate.

The two side hunt each other through the house. Finally the old Gump is cornered in the attic. He unleases fire magic, or perhaps some form of trap was sprung. But regardless, the house begins to burn. Nate, Craddoc and Hewik make it outside. Of the old Gump no sign is found later.

The inquiry is held quickly and behind closed doors. Under the Justicar directed Zone of Truth, Nate insists that the Old Gump admitted to being involved. But he refuses to say more. Hewik and Craddoc can add nothing to that - they were not there at the time. But they testify that Nate didn't have his mace drawn when the Old Gump cast his first spell. 

Nate, Hewik and Craddoc are found guilty of several infingements of military law. They have the book thrown at them - failure to report their findings and actions to a superior, willfully endangering themselves, etc, etc. But for the most part is just show. The current crisis is cited. Sentences are withheld til a more appropriate date. 

The Seventh is reassembled. Craddoc is assigned to it, along with another. Now it is six - Cromwell, Nate, Hewik, Oscar, Craddoc and Fredar. They are told to speak of the mornings killings to no one. They are assigned to different units to help around town for the rest of the afternoon. They are told to be ready to march for Killingtom in the morning. 

*Insert* It back breaking and heartbreaking work pulling the remains of people lives from the broken buildings that they once called home. The people work mechanically, and there is little chatter. Only the small children seem unaffected, scambling around and making castles out of the furniture stacked in the streets. Twice during the afternoon Cromwell blacks out without a sound. The priest can find nothing wrong with him, but mutters about a darkness on his soul, the stain of his parentage. It takes three men to haul the snarling Cromwell of the bloodied and bruised priest. From that moment Cromwell says not another world and his expression is unreadable as he is locked away. *End Insert*


During the night, Oscar's dreams turn sour. He thrashes and screams. His body is cold and clammy, seeming to barely contain any of the spark of life. His old wounds open. His healed wounds. Blood soaks and splatters the bed and walls before the priest arrives. A sedated Oscar is taken away.

*Insert* It a grey faced Captain that assigns two more men, Gwender and Hadarook to the Seventh. If it even can be called that any more. It clear that he sees the Seventh as some form of nightmare that just keeps getting worse. And that all he wants to do is be done with it. Corporal Gwender is given command.

So dawn sees the rump of the Seventh plus two new faces - Nate, Hewik, Craddoc, Fredar, Gwender and Hadarook - passing out of the gates of Trolluc and heading north towards Killingtom. *End Insert*

END OF PART II​


----------



## DrZombie (Jul 26, 2004)

Hmmm.... Things aren't going well for the seventh, are they? Curious to see how this turns out. Eager, actually.


----------



## doghead (Jul 28, 2004)

Two *inserts* added to the clean up post.


----------

